# Your Top Albums - list 'em



## Dan (Nov 10, 2012)

This is quite possibly one of the hardest things i have ever had to do . Especially trying to work out what are my favorites and what i class as less popular an album in my opinion than another. Click the link below and try for yourself:

Top 100

Favorites aren't really in any order and there's some albums in there a lot of you will slate me for, or probably be really surprised at. But each to their own so do one 

Also best to save as an attachment rather than an image, these things are pretty bulky


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh wow, sweet! This is going to be fun! Gimme a day or two to get mine together!

Does it have to be in order?

(Agreed also, better to save them as an attachment, rather than an image.)


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 10, 2012)

I wimped out at 40.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Murmel (Nov 10, 2012)

I don't think I even know 100 albums


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan said:


> This is quite possibly one of the hardest things i have ever had to do . Especially trying to work out what are my favorites and what i class as less popular an album in my opinion than another. Click the link below and try for yourself:
> 
> Top 100
> 
> ...



Cool tool, you just cost me the rest of the day 

Looking at your list, I'm curious: Have you ever heard any albums from before 2000 or so?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm at 201. Time to begin narrowing the list (much easier now that I went through my whole CD/record/cassette collection).


----------



## Dan (Nov 10, 2012)

troyguitar said:


> Looking at your list, I'm curious: Have you ever heard any albums from before 2000 or so?



STEVIE WONDER?! 

You'll notice most of the albums pre 00's are pop and rock, whilst i enjoy a wide variety of music pre 2000 i was never a fan of the whole nu metal craze and i hated grunge. 

I kinda find 2003-2011 was the pinnacle for me in music i liked  Ever since it's all gone down hill for me (With the exception of that Wintersun album...my god)


----------



## Bauer91 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## icos211 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dan, I give your list 10 thumbs up for having Mors Principium Est on it! 
I rescind 5 of them, however, for listing Liberation=Termination above The Unborn 

I couldn't think of enough to finish the list, so 70s all I got.


----------



## zakattak192 (Nov 10, 2012)

:3


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 10, 2012)

This was SO HARD.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 10, 2012)

This was difficult, but it was nothing compared to the ball ache I had to go through to get it onto Photobucket...






It's not perfect but it's roughly in order.

I only went for one greatest hits album - Queen. Couldn't pick just one or two albums.


----------



## gunch (Nov 10, 2012)

Not in order at all


----------



## Volteau (Nov 10, 2012)

Not exact, but close.


----------



## MFB (Nov 10, 2012)

Man, Room for Squares could NOT look more out of place than in your top 10  (Don't worry, I still like the album and am a big JM fanboi)


----------



## Volteau (Nov 10, 2012)

lol I know. But it REALLY is one of the most influential and important albums in my life. IHEARTJM 

And your Buster avatar = LOVE


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 10, 2012)

Very hard to think of only 100. I feel like I left so many out.


----------



## TristanTTN (Nov 11, 2012)

The first one is supposed to be Ryuichi Sakamoto - 1996.


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 11, 2012)

Alright fellas, I finished it. Although to be honest it isn't 100% accurate, because I tried to show the albums I really really like, and I didn't want to put like every thrice album, and strung out album, and so on. So enjoy, look at he list and be like "what the fuck?" haha.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Nov 11, 2012)

Way too hard, I could only do ten.







The Acacia Strain look really out of place on that list, looking back at it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Nov 11, 2012)

Couldn't upload the attachment successfully.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's my list. CBF to get 100 . The top 10 is pretty much in order, those 10 are my "desert island" albums


----------



## Volsung (Nov 11, 2012)

This was very interesting. Made me think of damn near every record from my childhood to now.

I am quite satisfied with this list, though I'm sure I'll think of other records that I would've liked to add later.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 11, 2012)

top 100?

...are you serious? thats not near enough.


----------



## Asrial (Nov 11, 2012)

Okay, for me, it's only the top 10 that I actually took time to arrange and take care off, the 90 others are pretty much me going down the iTunes and saying "hmmm, that's a good album".


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone else finish 100 come here and then realize you forgot like 4 albums?


----------



## DLG (Nov 11, 2012)

I tried to do 100 metal albums without repeating a single band and I still feel like I've left stuff out


----------



## vstealth (Nov 11, 2012)

zakattak192 said:


> :3



All i can say is, your have fantastic taste. Spiritual healing too is my favorite death album, doesnt get the attention it deserves.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 11, 2012)

Baelzebeard said:


> Very hard to think of only 100. I feel like I left so many out.



Aaaaand oh my god, how could I leave Deliverance and Cause of Death out of mine...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 11, 2012)

While mine are in order by category, they are by no means in order by place (meaning, the top ten is just the top ten, in no order, as is the top 40).








This was so fucking hard, and I know there are a ton that I couldn't think of, but oh well.


EDIT: Yup, totally neglected Faith No More's "The Real Thing" and Bjork's "Homogenic." Among others. Fuck. Next time limit me to a genre


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 11, 2012)

I think we can all agree that we all have more excellent than shitty albums in our copious collections.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 11, 2012)

FINALLY GOT MINE DONE! (And it blows all others out of the water! )






Anyone notice that there are alot of albums being repeated throughout these lists?...


----------



## purpledc (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan said:


> This is quite possibly one of the hardest things i have ever had to do . Especially trying to work out what are my favorites and what i class as less popular an album in my opinion than another. Click the link below and try for yourself:
> 
> Top 100
> 
> ...




I just checked out birthday massacre for the first time after seeing your poster of it in your top favorites. The album covers just caught my eye and spooked me. Then I heard the music. Its very odd, it moved me. In a dark twisted kind of way. I felt like i was in a haunted house in my mind. Freaking weird but I liked it.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 11, 2012)

The lack of Catch 33 in this thread is disturbing.


----------



## Dan (Nov 11, 2012)

purpledc said:


> I just checked out birthday massacre for the first time after seeing your poster of it in your top favorites. The album covers just caught my eye and spooked me. Then I heard the music. Its very odd, it moved me. In a dark twisted kind of way. I felt like i was in a haunted house in my mind. Freaking weird but I liked it.



By far my favorite band, every single album of theirs has its own distinct sound. IMHO theyre one of the most unique bands out there at the moment. Check out stuff from the Violet album too if you want dark and scary


----------



## icos211 (Nov 11, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> The lack of Catch 33 in this thread is disturbing.



I put it in mine, I don't think I see it anywhere else. Perhaps we both need to look closer....


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Nov 11, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> The lack of Catch 33 in this thread is disturbing.


 
I actually originally HAD "Catch 33" on my list, but I left it and "Contradictions Collapse" off. I just maxed out my list. I mean, they are UP there, but not THAT UP there.

(I had to leave off some Rob Zombie, Marilyn Manson, Motionless In White, Origin, Pestilence, Atheist, Suffocation, Deicide, Despised Icon, Vital Remains. You know I'm not happy......)


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Dan (Nov 11, 2012)

^ AWFUL taste in music Max, where's all the djent and the deathcore?!?!?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan said:


> where's all the djent and the deathcore?!?!?



Look a little harder, Bury Your Dead, The Red Chord, and killwhitneydead are all in there somewhere.  

Metalcore more than anything else, but I'd be lying if I said there wasn't some trendy-core that I enjoy from time to time.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 11, 2012)

Should of went to bed instead, but this was fun.


----------



## theleem (Nov 11, 2012)

This is an awesome site man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 11, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> The lack of Catch 33 in this thread is disturbing.





icos211 said:


> I put it in mine, I don't think I see it anywhere else. Perhaps we both need to look closer....




It's in mine.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 11, 2012)

icos211 said:


> I put it in mine, I don't think I see it anywhere else. Perhaps we both need to look closer....





gunshow86de said:


> It's in mine.



Maybe you two should have put it further up where it belongs then


----------



## isispelican (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 11, 2012)

I rather dont listen to full albums. So thats why only 20 here.


----------



## StevenC (Nov 11, 2012)

NOTE: Only my top 10 are in anything like order.
I'm not seeing nearly enough Anthony Phillips or Steve Hackett.


----------



## purpledc (Nov 11, 2012)

Dan said:


> By far my favorite band, every single album of theirs has its own distinct sound. IMHO theyre one of the most unique bands out there at the moment. Check out stuff from the Violet album too if you want dark and scary




Yeah I saw the video for blue. I havent had a song scare the shit out of me like that in a long time. It reminds me of really being in a nightmare. Things start out innocent and then things just get dark and terrifying. They really are unique. And I love a band that is different but not for the sake of being different. The singer reminds me almost as if she is writing songs from the perspective of being a child which creeps me out even more. I have a feeling Im really gonna get into them.


----------



## pawel (Nov 11, 2012)

That was fun, but not easy:


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's what I came up with off the top of my head:


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 11, 2012)

Just realized I missed Beyond Creation 

And after thinking about it Jarle H Olsen should be in the top 10, not second tier classics, maybe knock Omnivium down to second tier

The things these lists do to my head


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 12, 2012)

I only had enough patience to do 50.. only one record per band/artist. Looking at it now there are a few I'd change. Oh well, fuck it.

Kinda feel like going back and doing top 50 records that make me want to pull my hair out.. that'd be fun. ps I can't believe I haven't heard the Electric Wizard record that I see popping up on a few lists. Gonna have to look into that!

ps- The Somberlain your list has some great stuff on it.. looks like you didn't check the "allow artist/album text" or whatever box at the bottom of the page so it lists everything to the right... I almost forgot to as well.


----------



## pawel (Nov 12, 2012)

Volsung said:


> This was very interesting. Made me think of damn near every record from my childhood to now.
> 
> I am quite satisfied with this list, though I'm sure I'll think of other records that I would've liked to add later.



I am amazed someone else liked U2's Pop. I thought it was a great album - the last exciting thing they did before they settled into a bland arena rock band IMO. If you listened to both Pop and OK Computer, you can hear two bands arriving at a similar place sound-wise at around the same time (1997). It worked out better for Radiohead though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2012)

Man, this wasn't easy at all...


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 12, 2012)

StevenC said:


> NOTE: Only my top 10 are in anything like order.
> I'm not seeing nearly enough Anthony Phillips or Steve Hackett.



Relayer


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 17, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Here's my list. CBF to get 100 . The top 10 is pretty much in order, those 10 are my "desert island" albums


 

I didn't think anyone else new about ne obliviscaris besides myself, i've posted them on here a couple times.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 17, 2012)

Its 4 fucking AM and you drop this...tomorrow.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 17, 2012)

pawel said:


> I am amazed someone else liked U2's Pop. I thought it was a great album - the last exciting thing they did before they settled into a bland arena rock band IMO.



Yup, my thoughts _exactly_. Not only was that one of my favorite records from my youth, it was the last thing they did worth listening to. I'm still angry at how 'All You Can't Leave Behind' turned out. Pure, bland garbage. In my eyes, U2 ended after 'Pop'...and the Batman 3 single they did. 

It's nice to see I'm not the only one with that record in my top 100 yesway:Bloody_Inferno, Pawel)


----------



## ilyti (Nov 17, 2012)

Rep to whoever guesses which one I'm trolling about.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 17, 2012)

Stealthtastic said:


> I didn't think anyone else new about ne obliviscaris besides myself, i've posted them on here a couple times.



I found them randomly on Facebook one day. Listened to their songs. Album of 2012 for me, such an awesome slab of music.


----------



## Force (Nov 18, 2012)

It's only when you do it do you realize how many you can't fit in


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 18, 2012)

Posting 10 Maiden albums is cheating


----------



## icos211 (Nov 18, 2012)

Stealthtastic said:


> I didn't think anyone else new about ne obliviscaris besides myself, i've posted them on here a couple times.



*Raises hand*
The most amazing stuff I have heard in a long, long, time. I remember listening to their EP a few days after it hit the web and looking all over the internet at least once a week thereafter for any news about Portal of I. Hell, it made my top 100.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 18, 2012)

I can't identify a lot of the albums in the lists that don't have the key to the side :O I lose. I love going through and noticing the random alternative/pop albums here and there among the endless repetitions of prog metal. I'm right there with that dude on page 1 who put Type O Negative's "October Rust" in his top 10. That album still sounds like nothing else and I think it was possibly the most formative in terms of letting me know there was more to music than Metallica and Korn...I must have listened to it more than any other album, starting back when I was about 14 all the way up until now. It's just too bad it was the first album I heard by them, the other ones didn't come anywhere close for me besides "World Coming Down," which was still a lot drabber. Some really, really great stuff on it anyway though.

"The Fragile" also blew my teenage mind, that thing still is one of the densest rock albums I've ever heard. I remember buying it when it first came out, after seeing some advance performance of the title track on the ol' MTV MUSIC AWARDS and thinking "OH MAN THIS IS THE BEST THING EVER". The first disc of it is almost perfect.

Foo Fighter's "Colour and the Shape" is another one, I think that and Third Eye Blind's S/T were among the first 10 albums I bought and they both had so much going on than the other crap I had (ex, Smashmouth!). I still love them today even though they've got some questionable stuff on them.

Here's mine!






There are a bunch of other albums I listened to a ton as a kid but can't really sit through anymore, they'd probably have been on here if there was more space though. Like, Megadeth's Rust in Peace, Youthanasia and Cryptic Writings I listened to a zillion times, same with Metallica - Reload, Ride the Lightning and Master of puppets. And Korn - Follow the Leader!!!


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 18, 2012)

This was pretty hard.

I'm sure there is an album I'm forgetting but this will have to do.

It's mostly out of order. The top ten is most likely my top ten but I have no idea in which order.

I tried to have only one album from a band in each part except for other favorites, that's where I dumped a lot of second, third or fourth albums by the same artist.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 18, 2012)

wankerness said:


>





Fiona Apple, Bjork, Tori Amos, Pat Metheny, Nicole Atkins--you've got great taste, my friend. Picked a ton of albums I overlooked, though they are always under heavy rotation


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 18, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> I found them randomly on Facebook one day. Listened to their songs. Album of 2012 for me, such an awesome slab of music.


 
They're pretty well known in AU, Melbourne in particular. Tim Charles does do band bookings after all.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 19, 2012)

Nykur_Myrkvi said:


> This was pretty hard.
> 
> I'm sure there is an album I'm forgetting but this will have to do.
> 
> ...



Some good stuff on there, that dillinger/patton ep is still one of my favorite thigns ever but since it's only like 20 minutes long I couldn't give it a spot!

I still think System of a Down's self-titled was WAY better than everything else they put out since, but until now I'd never seen anyone else with the same opinion! I'm not sure if it actually isn't as good and I'd just grown out of them by the time toxicity came around or what, but either way I still like the S/T more than Hypnotize/Mesmerize and Toxicity by a huge margin.

RATM's first one and Ulver's "Bergtatt" were both things I strongly contemplated, great albums. I played along with that RATM album on bass a whole ton of times over the years.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Nov 19, 2012)

wankerness said:


> Some good stuff on there, that dillinger/patton ep is still one of my favorite thigns ever but since it's only like 20 minutes long I couldn't give it a spot!
> 
> I still think System of a Down's self-titled was WAY better than everything else they put out since, but until now I'd never seen anyone else with the same opinion! I'm not sure if it actually isn't as good and I'd just grown out of them by the time toxicity came around or what, but either way I still like the S/T more than Hypnotize/Mesmerize and Toxicity by a huge margin.
> 
> RATM's first one and Ulver's "Bergtatt" were both things I strongly contemplated, great albums. I played along with that RATM album on bass a whole ton of times over the years.


Firstly I realized what I'm missing: My Dying Bride.

Secondly, I know Irony is a Dead scene is a short one but HOLY SHIT! DEP and Patton on one album. That's like my wet dream...or well this is my wet dream actually:

https://www.facebook.com/events/428582390540364/

Third: System of a Down's self titled is simply better than everything else they did in my opinion. Every song is really good, the quirkyness is there but so is the heavyness.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 19, 2012)

Gave up after a hard 10...


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 19, 2012)

Where are you guys uploading these to? Photobucket is being a whore.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 19, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Where are you guys uploading these to? Photobucket is being a whore.



I did imgur but for some reason it took like 7 tries before it worked.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 19, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Where are you guys uploading these to? Photobucket is being a whore.



I think the website saves it as a PNG. Just use another program to save it as a JPG. Photobucket will be much happier.


----------



## blaaargh (Nov 19, 2012)

Man... this was hard. I tried to keep it to one album per artist for the first two sections, but I made a few exceptions in the bottom part. Seems like I'm one of the very few who likes hip-hop...


----------



## blacksheep (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow.

I can't believe I'm still missing out on another 60+ albums I'd even dare to call essential...






Great site.


----------



## Dooky (Nov 20, 2012)

This is going to be a work in progress for me. So far I have my top 50-60 sorted and now it's proving difficult. 
I'm taking it from which albums I have played/listened to the most and still listen to today.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to this thread I checked out Agalloch - The Mantle. What a badass record.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks to anyone who helped me with photobucket :3






I think I'm only 1 of 2 who have monolith on here.

Also, it's not like this list doesn't scream CORE or anything.....


----------



## elnyrb10 (Nov 27, 2012)

how do you upload your own album if its not in the website? i click the add a new file tab copied and pasted the artwork url and the artist and album but what next?


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 27, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Thanks to anyone who helped me with photobucket :3
> 
> *Photo*
> 
> ...



You listed Killswitch Engage's S/T twice


----------



## Sofos (Sep 7, 2015)

Here's mine in very rough order:


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 7, 2015)

Did you just make this with photoshop?


----------



## Sketches (Sep 7, 2015)

But waaaaay too hard for me. Good effort though! Will have a listen through the ones I don't know from your list.


----------



## Millul (Sep 7, 2015)

So, Sofos, I get you're not the biggest fan of Miley, right...?


----------



## Sketches (Sep 7, 2015)

Just noticed wish you were here  It sticks out like a sore (but good) thumb in that collage :'D


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 7, 2015)

Isnt there a website that makes these from your last.fm account?

---edit---

Found it
http://www.tapmusic.net/


----------



## jonajon91 (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know if this is my top 25 albums of all time, but over the last year or so, these are my most played.
I've only had last.fm for a year or so, but you can bet your sorry ass there would be a lot more nu metal on there from the years before 
More gojira too.






Also I think a year from now it will have godspeed, swans, igorrr and perhaps some boris on there too.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, I don't scrobble everything (plus, I'm older than last.fm). I'll give a couple off the top of my head, but I suspect I'll bore a majority of you:

Pink Floyd, *Animals*, *Wish You Were Here*
Black Sabbath, *We Sold Our Soul for Rock'n'Roll*, *Technical Ecstasy*
Rob Dougan, *Furious Angels*
Philip Glass, *Koyaanisqatsi*, *Glassworks*
Mike Oldfield, *Incantations*, *Five Miles Out*
Mussorgsky, *Pictures at an Exhibition* (the old Philips silverline CD with Ravel's orchestration followed by the solo piano original)
Vangelis, *Heaven & Hell*
Delia Gonzalez & Gavin Russom, *Days of Mars*
Tangerine Dream, *Stratosfear*, *Force Majeure* bunch of others
Porcupine Tree, *Sky Moves Sideways* (2-disc version is _bliss_), *Stupid Dream*, *Fear of a Blank Planet*
Steven Wilson, *Hand. Cannot. Erase.*
Rush, *Moving Pictures*, *Natural Science*, *All the World's a Stage*
Yes, *Drama*, *Going for the One*, *Tales from Topographic Oceans*, *Relayer*
Altered State, *Dos*
Shotgun Messiah, *Violent New Breed*
...are we at 25 yet? Lollers...

EDIT: Apparently if I actually use the app, I get a lot of Antimatter, Jethro Tull, Gazpacho, and Pineapple Thief:


----------



## chopeth (Sep 7, 2015)

Sofos said:


> Here's mine in very rough order:



Two Ihsahn albums and no Emperor?


----------



## broj15 (Sep 7, 2015)

No particular order:

Moldar - Five Songs
Moldar - Last Five
Interpol - Turn On The Bright Lights
Interpol - Our Love To Admire
Cursive - Such Blinding Stars for Starving Eyes
Age Sixteen - Open Up Finders Please
Cross My Heart - Temporary Contemporary
The Mountain Goats - Get Lonely
The Mountain Goats - Full Force Galesburg
The Mountain Goats - We Shall All Be Healed
WhenSkiesAreGray - s/t
WhenSkiesAreGray - What Cannot Be Reversed
Converge - You Fail Me
Capacities - There is No Neutral
Flesh Born - All The Pain I Built Up
Two Knights - Shut Up
Thursday - Full Collapse
Lord Snow - Solitude
Fugazi - End Hits
Phoenix Bodies - Raise The Bull.... Flag
Off Minor - Heat Death of The Universe
Off Minor - Some Blood
Suis La Lune - Quiet Pull The Strings
Suis La Lune - Heir 
Caust - Anatomy & Dissection


----------



## rokket2005 (Sep 7, 2015)

Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness, Siamese Dream
Collective Soul - Dosage
Lights - Little Machines
Mew - Frengers, ...And the Glass Handed Kites, No More Stories are Told Today
Third Eye Blind - Third Eye Blind, Blue
Tears For Fears - The Seeds of Love, Songs from the Big Chair
A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms
Ashes Divide - Keep Telling Myself it's Alright
Dragonette - Galore, Bodyparts
Death Cab for Cutie - Plans
Dark Tranquillity - Character, Damage Done
Soilwork - A Predator's Portrait
Phil Collins - No Jacket Required
Rammstein - Mutter
Fair to Midland - Fables From a Mayfly
Motion City Soundtrack - Go
Seal - Seal II
Korn - Issues
Porcupine Tree - Stupid Dream, Deadwing, In Absentia

Is that 25? No one's actually counting right? Mellon Collie is def my favorite of all time, no particular order after that.


----------



## Sofos (Sep 7, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> Did you just make this with photoshop?



Yup



Sketches said:


> But waaaaay too hard for me. Good effort though! Will have a listen through the ones I don't know from your list.



Ones you might not be able to read the titles of are:

Ihsahn - After (Progressive Black Metal)
Sigh - In Somniphobia (Progressive Avant-Garde Psychedelic Black Metal)
Watain - The Wild Hunt (title not on cover) (Pretty straight forward Black Metal)
Psyclon Nine - Crwn Thy Frnicatr (title not on cover) (Industrial Black Metal)
Nachtmystium - Assassins (Psychedelic Black Metal)
Nachtmystium - Addicts (Psychedelic Black Metal)
Twothirteen - Goregasm (Blackened Punk)



chopeth said:


> Two Ihsahn albums and no Emperor?



I love Emperor, don't get me wrong, but their stuff never really clicked as well with me as much as his later solo stuff. That being said, In the Nightside Eclipse would probably be #26 if this were a top 26


----------



## Cake Machine (Sep 7, 2015)

I did it quick enough but annoyingly it seems to have substituted the art from "Enter The Wu-Tang" in place of the pictures for about a quarter of my choices. Plus I couldn't be ....ed with ordering it properly, really, it's not in any terrifically significant order of preference except for some of the top ten, which would make the cut for real. Never mind.


----------



## Contagion (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 8, 2015)

These albums influenced my music writing so much they must be my top 25:



Slayer - Reign in blood
Morbid Angel - Blessed are the sick
Entombed - Left hand path
Bolt Thrower - Realm of Chaos
Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger
Alice in Chains - Dirt
NIN - The fragile
Korn - Korn
Gravediggaz - 6 feet deep
White Zombie - Astro creep 2000: Songs of Love, Destruction and Other Synthetic Delusions of the Electric Head
Helmet - Meantime
The acacia strain - Continent
Thick as blood - Embrace
Orgy - Orgy
Led Zeppelin - III
Crimson Glory - Transcendence
Richard Wagner - The Valkyrie (The entire "Ring des Nibelungen" is great)
Slipknot - Iowa
Hellyeah - Band of brothers
Lamb of God - Ashes of the wake
Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
Björk - Post
Cypress Hill - Temples of Boom (III)
Danny Brown - Old
M.I.A. - Kala


----------



## ThePIGI King (Sep 8, 2015)

Top 10 by the year they came out:
August Burns Red - Thrill Seekers
Between The Buried And Me - Alaska
August Burns Red - Messengers
Between The Buried And Me - Colors
August Burns Red - Constellations
Between The Buried And Me - The Great Misdirect
August Burns Red - Leveler
Between The Buried And Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence
August Burns Red - Rescue & Restore
August Burns Red - Found In Far Away Places

Hm, I see a trend...


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Sep 8, 2015)

Haven't done this in a while... Too tired to do the rest of it.


----------



## zotzinguitarlessons (Sep 9, 2015)

Oh, listing down the favorite's is preety hard!


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 10, 2015)

This was pretty fun to put together! Most of the albums are in no particular order, save for what category they're in:


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Sep 14, 2015)

This wasn't easy but I'll throw out my picks. I had to list 100 and honestly I could easily list another 100. Anyway... I haven't even listened to many of these ( full) albums in a long time nor are they all albums that I would want to listen to now... but at least at one time or another somewhere throughout my life, all of these albums definitely contributed to forging my heart, mind, and soul. 


Led Zeppelin- I 
Led Zeppelin- II
Led Zeppelin- III
Led Zeppelin- IV
Led Zeppelin- The Song Remains The Same 
Led Zeppelin Houses of the Holy
Led Zeppelin- Physical Graffiti
Led Zeppelin- Presence 
Pink Floyd- Animals
Pink Floyd- Ummagumma
Pink Floyd- Music From The Soundtrack "More"
Pink Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd- Wish You Were Here
Pink Floyd- Atom Heart Mother
Pink Floyd- Meddle
Pink Floyd- The Piper At The Gates Of Dawn 
Syd Barrett- Barrett
Black Sabbath- Black Sabbath
Black Sabbath- Sabotage
Black Sabbath- Master Of Reality
Black Sabbath- Mob Rules
Black Sabbath- Sabbath Bloody Sabbath
Rush- Archives
Rush- 2112
Rush- Hemispheres
Rush- Moving Pictures
Rush- A Farewell To Kings
Jimi Hendrix- Moods
Jimi Hendrix- Second Time Around
Jimi Hendrix- Axis Bold As Love
Jimi Hendrix- Electric Lady Land
Jimi Hendrix- The Cry Of Love
Jimi Hendrix- Rainbow Bridge
Jimi Hendrix- Isle Of Wight
Jimi Hendrix- War Heroes
Jimi Hendrix- Nine To The Universe
Jimi Hendrix- Loose Ends
Iron Maiden- Peace Of Mind
Iron Maiden- Killers
Iron Maiden- The Number Of The Beast
Metallica- Ride The Lightning
Metallica- Kill 'Em All
Metallica- Master Of Puppets
Uriah Heep- Demons & Wizards
Uriah Heep- Look At Yourself
Deep Purple- Perfect Strangers
Deep Purple- Machine Head
Scorpions- Lonesome Crow
Scorpions- Fly To The Rainbow
Scorpions- Virgin Killer
Scorpions- In Trance
Slayer- Reign In Blood
Slayer South Of Heaven
King Crimson- Court Of The Crimson King
King Crimson- Starless & Bible Black
Yes- Tales From Topographic Oceans
Yes- The Yes Album
Alice In Chains- Dirt
Alice In Chains- Jar Of Flies
The Beatles- White Album
Rolling Stones- Let It Bleed
Mr. Bungle- Mr. Bungle
Reverend Horton Heat- Holy Roller
Primus- Frizzle Fry 
Everclear- Sparkle & Fade
Beastie Boys- Paul's Boutique
Todd Rundryn- A Wizard, A True Star
Puddle Of Mudd- Come Clean
Rage Against The Machine- Rage Against The Machine
Van Halen- II 
Van Halen- Fair Warning
Queensryche- 1982 EP Queensryche
Def Leppard- High & Dry
The Doors- Legacy/ Best of
Butthole Surfers- Independent Worm Saloon
Thin Lizzy- Live & Dangerous
Robin Trower- Bridge Of Sighs
Santana- Moonflower 
I Mother Earth- Dig 
Mutha's Day Out- Mutha's Day Out
Type O Negative- Bloody Kisses
Stevie Ray Vaughn & Double Trouble- The Real Deal/ Vol II 
UFO- Phenomenon
Ted Nugent- Great Gonzos! 1981 
Cult- Love
Frank Zappa- Joe's Garage
T Rex- Electric Warrior
Killing Joke- Killing Joke
Tool- Undertow 
White Zombie- La Sexorcisto
Ministry- Filth Pig 
Anthrax- Return Of The Killer A's
Sepultura- Beneath The Remains
Pantera- Vulgar Display of Power
Judas Priest- Hero Hero
Grateful Dead- Workingman's Dead
Motorhead- Ace Of Spades
April Wine- Electric Jewels 
Black Crows- Amorica
Montrose- Montrose


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Sep 19, 2015)

Al Di Meola: Elegant Gypsy
Meshuggah: None
Meshuggah: Destroy Erase Improve
Meshuggah: Obzen
Deftones: Around The Fur
Dillinger Escape Plan: Miss Machine
Animals As Leaders: Animals As Leaders (Encore Edition)
Uneven Structure: Fubruus
TesseracT: One
TesseracT: Altered State
Alice In Chains: Jar of Flies
Alice In Chains: Sap
Trifonic: Ninth Wave
TOOL: Undertow 
TOOL: AEnima 
TOOL: 10,000 Days
TOOL: Lateralus
Charlie Hunter: Duo
Charlie Hunter: Trio
Death: Sounds of Perseverance 
Death: Individual Thought Patterns 
Death: Human
Misery Signals: Mirrors
Insomnium: Shadows of the Dying Sun
Gordian Knot: Gordian Knot
Two Steps From Hell: Invincible 
One Republic: Dreaming Out Loud

Yes, I listed One Republic. It's not a "guilty pleasure" either. It's a damn good mellow album.


----------



## Bloodshredder (Oct 19, 2015)

Hard one, but makes it easier that I can chose a whole bunch of them:

Cannibal Corpse - Evisceration Plague
Bolt Thrower - Those Once Loyal
Insomnium - Above The Weeping World
Eternal tears Of Sorrow - Before The Dying Sun
in Flames - The Jester race
In Flames - Whoracle
Dark Tranquility - Construct
Dark Tranquility - Projector
AFI - Decemberunderground
Howard SHore - Lord Of The rings Soundtrack
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Linkin park - Hybrid Theory (sorry )
Killswitch Engage - Alive or Just Breathing
As I Lay Dying - Frail Words Collapse
Overkill - Ironbound
White Zombie - Astro creep 2000: Songs of Love, Destruction and Other Synthetic Delusions of the Electric Head


----------



## dhobby517 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lately:

Gojira- From Mars to Sirius

Abigail Williams- In the Shadow of 1000 Suns

The Contortionist- Exoplanet

The Faceless- Planetary Duality


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Oct 26, 2015)

Agalloch - The Mantle
Agalloch - Pale Folklore
Agalloch - The White
Amon Amarth - Fate of Norns
Amon Amarth - Surtur Rising
Amon Amarth - Once Sent From The Golden Hall
Amon Amarth - The Avenger
Baroness - Red Album
Carcass - Heartwork
Carcass - Surgical Steel
Ghost - Infestissumam
Ghost - Meliora
In Flames - Lunar Strain
In Flames - The Jester Race
In Flames - Whoracle
Kvelertak - Kvelertak
Mastodon - Remission
Mastodon - Leviathan
Mastodon - Blood Mountain
Mastodon - Call of the Mastodon
Mastodon - Crack the Skye
Metallica - Master of Puppets
Metallica - Metallica
Moonsorrow - Viides Luku: Hävitetty
Moonsorrow - Tulimyrsky
Moonsorrow - Varjoina Kuljemme Kuolleiden Maassa
Sólstafir - Svartir Sandar
Suidakra - Caledonia
Suidakra - Crógacht
Tool - Lateralus
Tool - 10,000 Days
Ulver - Bergtatt
Vàli - Skogslandskap
Wintersun - Wintersun
Wintersun - Time I

Too ....in' many.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Oct 26, 2015)

In no order at all.....
Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
Pantera- Vulgar Display of Power, Cowboys From Hell, Far Beyond Driven, The Great Southern Trendkill, Reinventing The Steel
Morbid Angel - Blessed are the sick
Slayer- Reign In Blood, South Of Heaven
Metallica- Ride The Lightning, Kill 'Em All, Master Of Puppets, And Justice For All
Pink Floyd- Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here, The Wall
All Shall Perish- Awaken The Dreamers 
Chelsea Grin- Ashes To Ashes 
Born Of Osiris- The Discovery 
After The Burial- Wolves Within 
Whitechapel- Our Endless War
August Burns Red- Rescue And Restore
The Absence- From Your Grave, Riders Of The Plaque, Enemy Unbound 
The Black Dahlia Murder- Nocturnal, Miasma, Ritual, Unhallowed
Lamb Of God- Wrath, As The Palases Burn
Ozzy- Blizzard Of Ozz, Diary Of A Madman
Black Sabbath- Master Of Reality, Black Sabbath
Jimi Hendrix- Electric Lady Land,
The Doors- Legacy/ Best of
Tool - Lateralus
Deftones: Around The Fur
Mastodon - Blood Mountain
Between The Buried And Me - The Parallax II: Future Sequence, Alaska 
Periphery- Periphery, Periphery II
Dream Theater- All Albums 
Neil Young- Harvest Moon
Trivium- Ascendancy
Negrophagist- Epitaph, Onset Of Putrefaction
Racer X- Technical Difficulties
John 5- The Devil Knows My Name
Machine Head- The Blackening
Unearth- III In The Eyes Of Fire
Scale The Summit- Monument


----------



## whiplash (Oct 26, 2015)

I've got an obscure one...

Loudness - Thunder In The East
Yngwie - first 3 albums
AL DiMeola - all of it
DiMeola, McLaughlin, DE Lucia - Friday Night In San Francisco


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 7, 2015)

I suppose for any of those interested in how I did my grouping, words:

My Top 10 was pretty much albums that I always love, albums that were my exposure to certain artists, and albums that just resonate with me the deepest. They're albums I listen to, from start to finish, without hesitation.

Second-tier classics is all albums that I also love terribly, many of which I'd love to put in the top 10, if it weren't for the fact that I have too many albums I love, A LOT.

The rest are just greats in my library, that usually get regular play.

If ya can't tell who my favorite artist is, well then I can't help you there.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 8, 2015)

^ What program do you use to make these? I feel like it's about time that I put the effort in for one.


----------



## Nag (Nov 8, 2015)

1) Dissection - Storm Of The Light's Bane
2) Children Of Bodom - Follow The Reaper
3) Ensiferum - Ensiferum
4) In Flames - Reroute To Remain
5) Sonata Arctica - Ecliptica
6) Seether - Disclaimer II
7) Dimmu Borgir - Stormblast
8) Children Of Bodom - Something Wild
9) Dark Tranquillity - Damage Done
10) Sonata Arctica - Reckoning Night


----------



## Arsenal12 (Nov 17, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> ^ What program do you use to make these? I feel like it's about time that I put the effort in for one.



Topsters - Home


----------



## lewis (Nov 19, 2015)

Monuments - Gnosis
Monuments - The Amanuensis
Hacktivist - Self titled EP
Heart of a Coward - Hope & Hindrance
Heart of a Coward - Severance
Heart of a coward - Deliverance
After the Burial - Rareform
After the Burial - Wolves within
Whitechapel - Self Titlted
Whitechapel - Our Endless War
Chimaira - Every Album
Threat Signal - Every album
Periphery - Self titled
Periphery - Omega
Any Track from DVSR (album dropping in a few days)
Born of Osiris - Soul Sphere
Veil of Maya - Every album


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Nov 19, 2015)

noones is even close to mine lol


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 19, 2015)

Man, I've been working on a top 100, but I'm struggling to think of which albums deserve my top 10.


----------



## jonajon91 (Nov 21, 2015)

Got bored and decided to make a top 50 instead of a top on 100.






Rate and recommend.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 21, 2015)

I recommend that you fix your broken image link. 

Anyway, here's mine as of now.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 24, 2015)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> In no order at all.....
> Jason Becker - Perpetual Burn
> Pantera- Vulgar Display of Power, Cowboys From Hell, Far Beyond Driven, The Great Southern Trendkill, Reinventing The Steel
> Morbid Angel - Blessed are the sick
> ...



Forgot these 

Fallujah- The flesh prevails, The Harvest wombs
The HAARP Machine- Disclosure


----------



## vengense4 (Dec 16, 2015)

*Septic Flesh - Titan (2014)*

This album is incredible start to finish, and I recommend the deluxe version because the score is well worth the extra couple bucks. Communion, Great Mass, and now Titan, three stand out, and fantastic albums. This album is heavy, grand, epic, and dark. The music blends perfectly the heavy with symphonic. This is a must for any death metal and symphonic metal fan.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 16, 2015)

Top 10 of 2015:

1. Noah Gundersen - 'Carry The Ghost'
2. Dayseeker - 'Origin'
3. Burials &#8211; &#8216;The View From Here Is Beautiful, But The Air Is So Thin&#8217;
4. Angellore &#8211; &#8216;La Litanie Des Cendres&#8217;
5. Swallow The Sun &#8211; &#8216;Songs From The North&#8217;
6. Cult Leader &#8211; &#8216;Lightless Walk&#8217;
7. Temple Of Baal &#8211; &#8216;Mysterium&#8217;
8. Earthside &#8211; &#8216;A Dream In Static&#8217;
9. Falling Up &#8211; &#8216;Falling Up&#8217;
10. Ulvesang &#8211; &#8216;Ulvesang&#8217;


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 16, 2015)

I was very surprised to see that my own band was even in there . Gotta do a little self promotion sometimes.

EDIT: how do i get this picture to get big?


----------



## Possessed (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 16, 2015)

Mprinsje said:


> I was very surprised to see that my own band was even in there . Gotta do a little self promotion sometimes.
> 
> EDIT: how do i get this picture to get big?



You need newer dillinger, opeth and Boris


----------



## thrsher (Dec 16, 2015)

finally got around to this, my top 49


----------



## Mprinsje (Dec 16, 2015)

jonajon91 said:


> You need newer dillinger, opeth and Boris



nah


----------



## Alex79 (Dec 17, 2015)

Here you go... it takes a real man to admit this.


----------



## espdna (Mar 4, 2016)

1) Nirvana - Nevermind
2) Metallica - Master of Puppets 
3) Incubus - S.C.I.E.N.C.E.
4) Bush - 16 Stone
5) Ozzy Osbourne - Blizzard of Ozz
6) Deftones - Adrenaline 
7) A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms
8) In Flames - The Jester Race
9) System of a Down - Self Titled
10) White Zombie - Astro-Creep:2000
11) Black Sabbath - Paranoid
12) AC/DC - Back in Black
13) Guns n' Roses - Appetite for Destruction
14) Soundgarden - Superunknown
15) Pearl Jam - Ten
16) Red Hot Chili Peppers - Blood, Sugar, Sex, Magic
17) Stone Temple Pilots - Core
18) Tool - Undertow
19) Alice in Chains - Dirt
20) Pantera - Cowboys from Hell


----------



## awake69 (Mar 18, 2016)

In no particular order....
Images And Words: Dream Theater
Awake: Dream Theater
Revolver: The Beatles
Abbey Road: The Beatles
Silent Knight: Saga
Signals: Rush
Foxtrot: Genesis
Awakening The World: Lost Horizon
No Exit: Fates Warning
Rage For Order: Queensryche
Keeper Of The Seven Keys Pt II: Helloween
Seventh Son Of A Seventh Son: Iron Maiden
Somewhere In Time: Iron Maiden
Point Of Know Return: Kansas
The Wall: Pink Floyd
Songs From The Vatican Gift Shop: Stone Temple Pilots
Nine: Circus Maximus


----------



## crystAlex (Mar 18, 2016)

Dan said:


> This is quite possibly one of the hardest things i have ever had to do . Especially trying to work out what are my favorites and what i class as less popular an album in my opinion than another. Click the link below and try for yourself:



Purdy list indeed.

IMHO: the best opeth album is indeed Ghost Reveries, and adding Owl city? 
Nice. 
Production-wise, I'm always blown away by 'Vanilla Sky'.


----------



## cslushy (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Cameron French (Mar 27, 2016)

Very hard to put these in any kind of order.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 28, 2016)

^

+ David Maxim micic
+ plini
+ corelie
+ snarky puppy
+ tigran

- metalica 
- mastodon


----------



## TedEH (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't think I could come up with a top 100, cause the reasons for liking certain albums makes their placement sort of arbitrary, I guess? Not sure how to word that properly.

Maybe a top 10? I'll give it a shot, 'cause why not... Ended up with 12, cause it's hard to cut it down to just 10. In no particular order:

- Rust In Peace (Megadeth)
- Damnation (Opeth)
- Ghost Reveries (Opeth)
- Ki (Dev)
- Synchestra (Dev)
- Train of Thought (Dream Theater)
- Sometimes (City and Colour)
- Wintersun
- Ziltoid (Dev)
- Sacrament (LoG) ... but Ashes of the Wake comes close
- Ocean Machine: Biomech (Dev)
- The Incident (Porcupine Tree)


----------



## Kobalt (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll just admire anyone's commitment to make a top list because there is way too much music, way too many albums and variables to make one, personally.


----------



## Maybrick (Mar 29, 2016)

This is mine - these things are always difficult haha. Also, I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for some of these!


----------



## blacai (Mar 29, 2016)

I will list only one, the album I have fixed in my mind right now, because a whole list would be complicate to make justice.

Black Sabbath - Tyr . I will always find Tony Martin one of the best.


----------



## wankerness (Mar 29, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> This is mine - these things are always difficult haha. Also, I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for some of these!



You have to right click the image and copy image address before using the image tags, or it doesn't work.

http://i.imgur.com/CbYt82Q.jpg


----------



## Maybrick (Mar 30, 2016)

wankerness said:


> You have to right click the image and copy image address before using the image tags, or it doesn't work.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CbYt82Q.jpg




Thank you - you're a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## autocatalyze (Apr 19, 2016)

This ended up being way longer than I expected. Could name some more, but stopps myself.

Agalloch - The Mantle
Alcest - Les Voyages De L'Âme
Alcest - Souvenirs d'un Autre Monde
Amon Amarth - Deceiver of the Gods
Amon Amarth - The Fate of Norns
Animal Collective - Fall Be Kind (EP)
Animal Collective - Feels
Animal Collective - Merriwether Post Pavilion
Animal Collective - Spirit They're Gone, Spirit They've Vanished
Animals As Leaders - Animals As Leaders
Animals As Leaders - The Joy of Motion
Beyond Creation - The Aura
Born of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die Alive
Brand New - Deja Entendu
Brian Eno - Music For Airports
Bright Eyes - I'm Wide Awake It's Morning
Bright Eyes - LIFTED Or The Story Is In The Soil, Keep Your Ears To The Ground
Bring Me The Horizon - There Is A Hell Believe Me I've Seen It, There Is A Heaven Let's Keep It A Secret
Burzum - Filosofem
Carach Angren - Death Came Through A Phantom Ship
Carach Angren - Where the Corpses Sink Forever
Carbon Based Lifeforms - World of Sleepers
The Contortionist - Exoplanet
The Contortionist - Language
Deafheaven - Sunbather
Death Grips - Exmilitary
Drudkh - Blood In Our Wells
Elliott Smith - Either/Or
Elliott Smith - XO
Forgotten Tomb - Songs To Leave
Forgotten Tomb - Springtime Depression
Gerard Way - Hesitant Alien
Giles Corey - Giles Corey
Godspeed You! Black Emperor - Yanqui U.X.O.
Gojira - From Mars To Sirius
Gorod - Leading Vision
Have A Nice Life - Deathconsciousness
Jaga Jazzist - What We Must
Lifelover - Dekadens (EP)
Lifelover - Erotik
Katatonia - Brave Murder Day
Katatonia - Dead End Kings
Katatonia - Discouraged Ones
Katatonia - The Great Cold Distance
Katatonia - Last Fair Deal Gone Down
Katatonia - Night Is The New Day
Kendrick Lamar - good kid, m.A.A.d city
Kendrick Lamar - To Pimp a Butterfly
La Dispute - Somewhere at the Bottom of the River Between Vega and Altair
La Dispute - Wildlife
Lorde - Pure Heroine
Manchester Orchestra - Simple Math
My Chemical Romance - The Black Parade
My Chemical Romance - Three Cheers For Sweet Revenge
Ne Obliviscaris - Citadel
Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I
Opeth - My Arms, Your Hearse
Pierce the Veil - Collide with the Sky
Pierce the Veil - A Flair for the Dramatic
Pierce the Veil - Selfish Machines
Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
Pink Floyd - The Wall
Pompeii - Assembly
Sopor Aeternus - Les Fleurs du Mal
Stars of the Lid - Per Aspera Ad Astra
System of a Down - Hypnotize
System of a Down - Mezmerize
System of a Down - Toxicity
Thrawsunblat - Wanderer on the Continent of Saplings
Thy Light - Suici.de.pression
William Basinski - Cascade
William Basinski - The Disintegration Loops
Woods of Ypres - Pursuit of the Sun and Allure of the Earth
Woods of Ypres - Woods III: Deepest Roots and Darkest Blues
Woods of Ypres - Woods 5: Grey Skies and Electric Light
Xasthur - Subliminal Genocide


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 23, 2016)

Maybrick said:


> This is mine - these things are always difficult haha. Also, I'm probably going to get a lot of flak for some of these!



I see you enjoy Blegh-core.
I happen to enjoy quite a bit of Blegh-core myself


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Apr 23, 2016)

A lot of the pictures seem to get stuck in the loading-state when I try to make my own list.

EDIT: Nevermind. Seemed to be a temporary problem.
EDIT: Well, randomly occurring.


----------



## bloodfiredoom (Apr 26, 2016)

can only do a top 5


----------



## leecloudpitt (May 7, 2016)

Wow graphics. Not sure I can figure that part out. I will just write them. Tough quiz any way you slice it -- how to quantify? I will pick my favorite band for 10 time periods in my life:
Yes - all albums with Steve Howe up to ABWH 1999 (not a Trevor fan) maybe Relayer or Topographic Oceans is favorite if I had to choose.
Pink Floyd - all albums from Piper to Final Cut
Rush - 2112 and Hemispheres especially
Led Zeppelin - LZ 2 is current favorite (JPJ's Bass playing is just...wow!), but I love 1,3,4,Physical and Houses so much too
The Beatles - White Album, Magical Mystery, Abbey
Cocteau Twins - Blue Bell Knoll - such a special album, maybe track 1 should have been left off or put in the middle somewhere. Track 2 is one of my all time favorite songs.
David Bowie - Hunky Dory 
World Music Library - Music of Kraton Surakarta -- maybe the most amazing sonic experience you will probably never hear! Other world music greats of note: Gagaku from Kyoto Imperial, Persian and Turkish classical (the dustier the better), anything on the Ocora label from Africa, Folkways music of the Kalihari San and Kung Bushmen (both records), I guess I could go on and on with this theme. Soo Sooooo so many incredible albums....
John Lee Hooker - The Country Blues of John Lee Hooker
Bukka White - a few incredible tracks like Shake em on Down -- man!!
Joseph Spence - the complete folkways recordings 1958 -- you want to be blown away by original guitar fingerpicking genius? 
Radiohead - OK Computer and Kid A
Beach House - Bloom
Alabama Shakes - both albums

ok so that's more than 10.  enjoy

(edit) forgot Queen - A Night at the Opera


----------



## Maybrick (May 7, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I see you enjoy Blegh-core.
> I happen to enjoy quite a bit of Blegh-core myself



Blegh-core is love, blegh-core is life.


----------



## Exodus5 (May 18, 2016)

Tried to use the little app...failed.
I tried and tried to come up with a list, but it's easier to do it this way...

1. Every Queensryche album from The Warning to Promised Land. Mindcrime is best...followed by RFO and then Empire. From there it gets sketchy.
2. Every Dream Theater Album from Images and Words to Systematic Chaos.
3. Every Paul Gilbert solo/Mr Big record up through Get out of my yard. 
After that the order doesn't really matter....I like everything from Megadeth to Better Than Ezra.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 24, 2016)

Pierced from Within
Whisper Supremacy
Appetite for Destruction
Skid Row


----------



## Masoo2 (May 24, 2016)

1. The Color Clear by Reflections

2. Born To Die by Lana Del Rey

3. Impulse by ERRA

4. Elitist by Elitist

5. Lapse by To Release

6. Breathtaker by Change of Loyalty

7. The Guilt and The Grief by Polaris

8. The Night God Slept by Silent Planet (SOOOO hyped for their new album)

9. Grave Mind by Outlands

10. Everchanger by Invent, Animate

Bonus Shout Outs //

Wishful Lotus Proof by Jakub Zytecki, Isometic by Jake Bowen, Crestfallen by AURAS, ...Comes To An End by DSME, and DVSR by DVSR.

A common theme with these albums is a large focus on emotion in the music. Before listening to albums like The Color Clear and Lapse I couldn't have cared less about emotion in music. Now the majority of music I listen to is both technical and emotional.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (May 26, 2016)

Dunno...

Dissection - Storm Of The Light's Bane
Satyricon - Nemesis Divina
Death - The Sound Of Perseverance
Persuader - Evolution Purgatory
Skid Row - Skid Row
Dark Tranquillity - The Gallery
Gorod - Process Of A New Decline
Borknagar - Winter Thrice
Vektor - Terminal Redux
Decrepith Birth - Polarity
Emperor - IX Equilibrium

Are in this list for sure


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Jun 15, 2016)

The site finally worked.


----------



## Ebony (Jun 22, 2016)

Some of mine... 

Extol- Undeceived

Aosoth- Arrow in Heart 

Dawn- Slaughtersun 

Niden Div 187- Impergium 

Deathspell Omega- Si Monumentum 

Stonegard- Arrows 

Kovenant- Animatronik 

Tarot- Suffer our Pleasures 

Turbonegro- Party Animals 

Spawn of Possession- Incurso 

Hate Eternal- Infernus

Death- Spiritual Healing 

Gorgoroth- Twilight of the idols

All Shall Perish- The Price of Existence 

Sergiu Celibidache/Marga Hoeffgen- 1959 recording of vivaldis version of Stabat mater 

Marie Ange Laurent/Eric Lebrun/Jaques Amade- Organ music for funerals 

Shostakovich- almost everything he ever made


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 10, 2016)

Finally got the site to work, so I figured I'd give it a go.
This was wayyy harder than I thought it would be, haha. 

inb4 I get crucified due to lack of Meshuggah.
And remember, kids, bleghcore is love; bleghcore is life.


----------



## hodorcore (Aug 11, 2016)

cynic - focus, death - sound of perseverance, necrophagist-epitaph


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 11, 2016)

In alphabetical order:

*Bjork* - Debut
*Cloudkicker* - The Map is Not The Territory
*Devin Townsend *- Ocean Machine
*Devin Townsend* - Ziltoid the Omniscient
*Gojira *- From Mars to Sirius
*Mastodon *- Crack the Skye
*Meshuggah *- Catch 33
*System of a Down* - Toxicity
*TesseracT *- Conceiling Fate
*Tool *- Lateralus


----------



## MetalHead40 (Sep 25, 2016)

Kreator " Hordes of Chaos" "Extreme Aggression" Coma of Souls" "Phantom Anitchrist" "Terrible Certainty" "Cause for Concern"

Slayer "Hell Awaits" "Reign in Blood" "South of Heaven"

Death "Spiritual Healing" "Individual thought patterns" "Human" "Symbolic" "Leprosy"

Carcass "Surgical steal" and "Heartwork" "Swan Song"

No real order there all just ....ing epic. I am partial to Kreator though.


----------



## Lateral (Oct 27, 2016)

Dream Theater - Metropolis: Scenes From A Memory
Haken - The Mountain
Tool - Lateralus
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Katatonia - Viva Emptiness
Metallica - And Justice For All
Dark Tranquillity - Fiction
Circus Maximus - The 1st Chapter
Architects - All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us
Periphery - Juggernaut: Alpha


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 27, 2016)

Machine Head - Through The Ashes Of Empires
Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress 
In Flames - Sounds Of A Playground Fading 
Death Angel - Relentless Retribution 
Overkill - Horrorscope 
Pantera - The Great Southern Trend kill
Rammstein - Reise Reise
Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?
Testament - Dark Roots Of Earth
Slayer - Reign In Blood

That's my top 10...I know, it's have terrible taste in music


----------



## Sumsar (Oct 27, 2016)

This is a thing that changes all the time for me, so this is very much a currently version of a top 10:

Dødheimsgard (DHG) - A Umbra Omega
Gorguts - Pleiades' Dust
Mayhem - Esoteric Warface
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep of Reason
Dark Funeral - Where Shadows Forever Reign
Emperor - Live Wacken 2006
Limbonic Art - In Abhorrence Dementia
Nevermore - Dreaming Neon Black
Gorguts - Colored Sands

Thats only 9 but at the time that's all I can come up with that is in regular circulation atm 

Trying to get into older Dødheimsgard, as well as Marduk and Watain in general.


----------



## Lateral (Oct 27, 2016)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Machine Head - Through The Ashes Of Empires
> Scar Symmetry - Pitch Black Progress
> In Flames - Sounds Of A Playground Fading
> Death Angel - Relentless Retribution
> ...


Your taste is fine, actually. However, I cannot understand why one would rank SOAPF as the best In Flames album


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 31, 2016)

All time top twenty albums of all time, this is going to difficult, but here goes in no particular order...

Slayer `Reign In Blood`

Sisters Of Mercy `First And Last And always`

Metallica `Master Of Puppets`

Iron Maiden `Number Of The Beast`

Fields Of The Nephilim `Dawnrazor`

Therion `Secret Of The Runes` 

Morbid Angel `Altars Of Madness`

Rush`2112`

Nightwish`Oceanborn`

Bathory`Blood Fire Death`

Dream Theater `Images And Words`

Laibach `Laibach`

Anthrax `Among the Living`

Echo And The Bunnymen `Porcupine`

Death `Leprosy`

Liv Moon `Golden Moon`

Motorhead `Ace Of Spades`

The Mission `Gods Own Medicine`

Christian Death `Only Theater Of Pain`

The Misfits `Earth AD`


----------



## DaniTheDawg (Nov 1, 2016)

It took me about 25' just to figure out the top 10. No specific rating order on each category. I so hate you and love you for this topic... 

http://top100.topsters.net?id=314d5855f012861af24232f89c27921c

P.S. It's sad no W.A.S.P. cover artworks were found. Both are really nice.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Nov 15, 2016)

Periphery -- Self Titled, Sevendust -- Home, Pantera --Far Beyond Driven (always liked it better than Vulgar Display for some reason), 90's Fear Factory, Killswitch Engage -- Alive or Just Breathing, Sepultura -- Roots, Alice in Chains -- Dirt, Chimaira -- The Impossibility of Reason, August Burns Red -- Messengers, Lamb of God -- Ashes of the Wake (that's a tough choice)


----------



## Zeus1907 (Nov 15, 2016)

Death - Human (Symbolic is a very close second) 
Carcass - Heartwork 
Sepultura - Arise 
At The Gates - Slaughter Of The Soul
Dissection - Storm Of The Lights Bane

These five bands to my ears have influenced countless bands. Yes, I'm 'that old guy.'


----------



## JouniK86 (Nov 16, 2016)

1: Ulver - Perdition City
2: Meshuggah - Catch 33
3: Thorns : Thorns
4: Helios : Eingya
5: Foo Fighters : The Colour and the Shape
6: Emperor : In the Nightside Eclipse & IX Equilibrium
7: Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds - Skeleton Tree
8: Prodigy : The Fat of the Land
9: Esoteric : Paragon of Dissonance
10: Genesis : Selling England by the Pound


----------



## HjR (Feb 21, 2017)

That was fun!


----------



## rocky0 (Feb 21, 2017)

Almost an impossible task, but here some of the albums that I spin even after years have passed.

*Korn - S/T
Between The Buried and Me - Colors
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Miss Machine
The Ocean - Pelagial & Precambrian
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius
Mastodon - Crack The Skye & Blood Mountain
Tool - Latelarus
Slipknot - S/T & Iowa
Muse - Origin of Symmetry / Absolution
Deftones - White Pony*


----------



## MoonJelly (Mar 2, 2017)

This is really across the board, but:

*
Type O Negative - World Coming Down (I know, not the popular one)
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
In Flames - Clayman
Dark Tranquillity - Character
Racer X - Getting Heavier
Coheed and Cambria - In Keeping Secrets of Silent Earth: III
Radiohead - OK Computer
Tool - Ænima
Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral
Rammstein - Liebe ist für alle da
*
*Actually it's not hard to think of 100 albums. I could probably do 200 more.*
*


*


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 18, 2017)

^ Good job not just dismissing 'The Final Cut'.


Sorry about quoting a picture, but I made a new one.


jonajon91 said:


>



New me;


----------



## DebaucheryCannon (Jun 22, 2017)

Here is mine!


----------



## Milchek (Jul 2, 2017)

Awesome thread, definitely a lot of stuff here I need to check out. Nice work guys! (I'll upload my own soon, going to be hard to choose a top 10)


----------



## RG503 (Jul 24, 2017)

and justice for all
vulgar display of power
follow the leader
1984
use your illusion 1&2
metallicas black album
seasons in the abyss
countdown to extinction
rust in peace


----------



## Vres (Jul 24, 2017)

Visible Cloaks - Reassemblage
Meshuggah - Nothing
Anaal Nathrakh - The Whole Of The Law
Rotten Sound - Cycles


----------



## Lemonbaby (Jul 25, 2017)

Faith No More - King For A Day
Phoenix - It's Never Been Like That
Pantera - Vulgar Display Of Power
Gisle Torvik - Tranquil Fjord
Metallica - Master Of Puppets
Sneaker Pimps - Splinter
Carcass - Necroticism
Chris Cornell - Euphoria Morning
The Cardigans - Long Gone Before Daylight
Soulwax - Much Against Everyone's Advice


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 26, 2017)

Dokken - Back for the Attack
KISS - Love Gun
Van Halen - Fair Warning
Ratt - Reach for the Sky or Detonator
TNT - Tell No Tales (Ronni Le Tekro is awesome)
White Lion - Pride


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jul 26, 2017)

Here's my 10, not in any particular order.

Lacuna Coil - Karmacode
In Flames - Come Clarity
Horde - Hellig Usvart
Antestor - Omen
Boards of Canada - Geogaddi
Lacuna Coil - Comalies
Daft Punk - Tron Legacy Soundtrack
Impending Doom - Nailed. Dead. Risen.
In Flames - Reroute to Remain
Renascent - Through Darkness


----------



## J_Mac (Jul 27, 2017)

DebaucheryCannon said:


> Here is mine!


This looks a bit like my collection  do you guys spend time making these images in photoshop or something? Very nice. Great impact compared to a list.


----------



## DebaucheryCannon (Aug 1, 2017)

J_Mac said:


> This looks a bit like my collection  do you guys spend time making these images in photoshop or something? Very nice. Great impact compared to a list.


There is a link to the image make on the original post!


----------



## shredder3386 (Aug 15, 2017)

Awesome question, good way to discover new albums! Mine are (in no particular order):

1. Dream Theater- Scenes from a Memory
2. Mastodon- Crack the Skye
3. Trivium- Shogun
4. Between The Buired and Me- Colors
5. Metallica-...And Justice for All
6. Periphery- Alpha/Omega
7. Pink Floyd- Animals

I listen to all these albums on an (at least) weekly basis


----------



## Eden (Aug 23, 2017)

This is actually something I give a lot of thought to but have trouble putting in any order
1.) Meat Loaf - Bat Out of Hell (my actual all time favorite album)
2.) Coheed and Cambria - The Afterman (although almost any CoCa album could go here)
3.) The Dear Hunter - Act II: The Meaning of... and All Things Regarding Ms. Leading
4.) Daft Punk - Random Access Memories
5.) Weezer - Blue album/or Pinkerton


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2017)

I have no idea how I remained unaware of this thread for so long.

Regardless, after MUCH deliberation, these are my tops:

10) Symphony X - V: The New Mythology Suite (2000)
9) Darkane - Layers of Lies (2005)
8) Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet (2007)
7) Angra - Temple of Shadows (2004)
6) Jakub Zytecki - Wishful Lotus Proof (2015)
5) In Flames - Colony (1999)
4) Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe (2008)
3) Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element (2000)
2) Dream Theater - Scenes From A Memory (1999)
1) Disillusion - Back to Times of Splendor (2004)

I just realized that only 2 of these albums came out in the past decade. I am officially old.


----------



## Bdtunn (Oct 7, 2017)

Megadeth - rip 
Pantera - vulgar display of power
Steve vai - passion and warfare
Sepultura - arise 
Testament - the ritual 
Metallica - ride the lightning 
Ministry - psalm 69 
Meshuggah - chaosphere
Lamb of god - as the palaces burn 
Marty Friedman - live in Europe


----------



## zarg (Oct 23, 2017)

some of my favorites:

In Flames - A Sense of Purpose / Come Clarity / Soundtrack to your Escape / Clayman / Whoracle
Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake / Resolution
Blind Guardian - The Forgotten Tales / Nightfall in Middleearth / Somewhere far Beyond
Hammerfall - Chapter V / Legacy of Kings / Renegade / Crimson Thunder
Feared - Vinter / Synder
Trivium - The Sin and the Sentence / The Crusade / In Waves
Epica - The Quantum Enigma / The Divine Conspiracy 
Northlane - Singularity / Node
Nightwish - Dark Passion Play / Wishmaster
Disturbed - Believe / Indestructible / The Sickness / Asylum
The Agonist - Eye of Providence
Gloryhammer - Space 1992: Rise of the Chaos Wizards
Ancient Bards - Soulless Child
Dark Tranquillity - Atoma / Fiction
Killswitch Engage - Disarm the Descent / Incarnate
Powerwolf - Blood of the Saints / Bible of the Beast
Rhapsody - Symphony of Enchanted Lands
Architecs - All Our Gods Have Abanoned Us
Theocracy - As the World bleeds


----------



## CLONE (Oct 27, 2017)

Meshuggah - Chaosphere
Fear Factory - Soul Of A New Machine
Europe - Out Of This World
Korn - S/T
Tool - Aenima
Stairland - Chung
Michael Jackson - Bad
Gesaffelstein - Aleph
Hudson Mohawke - Butter
Monuments - The Amanuensis
Nirvana - In Utero
Rammstein - Mutter


----------



## Thorgrim_Rexor (Nov 18, 2017)

Bloodbath - the fathomless mastery
Dismember - like an everflowing stream
Entombed - left hand path
Katatonia - tonights decision
Children of bodom - hatebreeder
Opeth - still life
Type o negative - world coming down
Nevermore - dead heart in a dead world
Hypocrisy - a taste of extreme divinity
Gojira - from mars to sirius


----------



## Alonious_Monk (Nov 26, 2017)

The Damned: Machine Gun Ettiquette
Danzig: 4P
Rollins Band: Weight
Killing Joke: Pylons
Godflesh: Streetcleaner
Misfits: Earth AD
The Doors: Strange Days
Fear Factory: Demanufacture
Rammstein: Reise Reise
Sheryl Crow: Sheryl Crow


----------



## stressfx (Nov 29, 2017)

Alters of Madness - Morbid Angel
Reign in Blood - Slayer
Live After Death - Iron Maiden
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Demigod - Behemoth
A Vulgar Disply of Power - Pantera
The Wall - Pink Floyd
Ill at Ease - The Mark of Cain
Remission - Mastadon
Extreme Aggression - Kreator

Everybody else..... Actually i boot Kreator out of the top 10 and rightfully install Chuck Schuildners Individual Thought Patterns by Death. RIP


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Feb 19, 2018)

OK. In order of importance hahaha
1. Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
2. Blink 182 - Enema of the State
3. AFI - Sing the Sorrow
4. The Used - S/T
5. Sublime - S/T
6. Motionless in White - Creatures
7. Between the Buried and Me - Colors
8. It Dies Today - Caitiff Choir
9. Panic! at the Disco - Too Weird to Live, Too Rare to Die!
10. The Decemberists - Crane Wife

For someone that people only see as a metalhead, I don't have much metal in my top 10 hahaha


----------



## keinplan912 (Feb 28, 2018)

1. Vektor - Terminal Redux
2. Between the Buried and Me - Colors
3. All Shall Perish - Awaken the Dreamers
4. Opeth - Blackwater Park
5. Meshuggah - ObZen
6. In Flames - The Jester Race
7. Revocation - Deathless
8. At the Gates - Slaughter of the Soul
9. Carcass - Heartwork
10. Trivium - Ascendancy


----------



## lurè (Mar 6, 2018)

Blind Guardian - Imaginations From The Other Side, Nightfall in Middle Earth, Somewhere Far Beyond
Metallica - Master of Puppets, And Justice for All
Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World
Symphony X - The New Mythology Suite
Annihilator - King of the Kill
Architects - Lost Forever//Lost Together
Periphery - Juggernaut:A/O
Meshuggah - Chaosphere, Obzen
Death - Symbolic
Between The Buried And Me - Parallax 2, Colors

and so many more!!


----------



## Rocks256 (Mar 6, 2018)

1. The Contortonist - Language
2. KoRn - Issues
3. Tool - 10.000 Days


----------



## crackout (Mar 9, 2018)

No particular order:

Death - Symbolic
Death - The Sound Of Perseverence
Death - Spiritual Healing
Feeder - Comfort In Sound
Feeder - Echo Park
Alkaloid - Alkaloid
Queensryche - Operation Mindcrime
Spellcaster - Night Hides The World
28 Days - Upstyledown
Kataklysm - Waiting For The End To Come
Crackout - This Is Really Neat
Die Ärzte - Bestie In Menschengestalt
Krisiun - The Great Execution
The Moaning - Blood From Stone
At The Gates - Slaughter Of The Soul
Black Belt - Three Man Army
Iskald - Revelations Of Reckoning Day
Ghost - Infestissumam
Ghost - Meliora
Farin Urlaub - Endlich Urlaub
Red Hot Chili Peppers - Californication
Emil Bulls - Angel Delivery Service
Emil Bulls - The Black Path
Bloodhound Gang - Hooray For Boobies
Bloodhound Gang - Hard Off
Nile - Ityphallic
Jimmie's Chicken Shack - Bring Your Own Stereo
Alkaline Trio - Good Mourning
Carnage - Dark Recollections
Rammstein - Reise Reise
System Of A Down - Toxicity
Muse - Black Holes And Revelations
Muse - Drones
Eminem - The Slim Shady LP
Korn - Korn
Papa Roach - Infest
Heaven Shall Burn - Iconoclast
CKY - An Answer Can Be Found
CKY - Infiltrate Destroy Rebuild
Coheed & Cambria - GAIBS4 - No World For Tomorrow
The Connells - Ring
Deftones - White Pony
The Offspring - Americana
Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine
Revocation - Existence is Futile
Mgla - Exercises In Futility
Revolver - The Unholy Mother Of Fuck
Shelter - When 20 Summers Pass
Stoned - Music For The Morons
Trivium - In Waves
Within The Ruins - Creature
Zodiac - A Bit Of Evil


----------



## oath5 (Mar 11, 2018)

1. Metallica - Master of puppets
2. Slayer - Reign in blood
3. Dream Theater - Images and words
4. Queensryche - Operation mindcrime
5. Toto - Fahrenheit
6. Rage Against The Machine - Rage Against The Machine
7. Def Leppard - Hysteria
8. Roxette - Look sharp
9. Michael Jackson - Bad
10. Mr Mister - Welcome to the real world

Please dont shoot me LOL


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 11, 2018)

oath5 said:


> 1. Metallica - Master of puppets
> 2. Slayer - Reign in blood
> 3. Dream Theater - Images and words
> 4. Queensryche - Operation mindcrime
> ...



WTF? {insert long dissertation on early Toto output}

j/k! thanks for the list.


----------



## linthat22 (Mar 11, 2018)

Corrosion of Conformity - Blind
Big Country - Without the aid of a safety net
INXS - Welcome to Wherever You Are
Duran Duran - self titled (aka, wedding album)
Morbid Angel - Domination
Kreator - Coma of Souls
Testament - Low
Depeche Mode - Song's of Faith and Devotion


----------



## decypher (Mar 11, 2018)

some all-time faves, some that I listen to all the time currently.
King Diamond - Abigail
Mercyful Fate - Don't break the Oath
Fates Warning - Perfect Symmetry (Mark Zonder is insane on this)
Tangerine Dream - Ricochet
Dream Theater - WDADU
Marillion - F.E.A.R. (or Season's End)
Iris - Radiant
Tony MacAlpine - Maximum Security
Kite - all of their EP's - perfect synth pop.
Sieges Even - Steps
Arena - Pepper's Ghost
Front Line Assembly - Hard Wired
WatchTower - Control and Resistance
Velvet Acid Christ - Calling ov the Dead
a-Ha - Hunting High and Low
Titan Force - Titan Force
Pendragon - Not of This World- well executed cheese


----------



## xAGx (Mar 12, 2018)

zarg said:


> some of my favorites:
> 
> In Flames - A Sense of Purpose / Come Clarity / Soundtrack to your Escape / Clayman / Whoracle
> Lamb of God - Ashes of the Wake / Resolution
> ...



id like to like this more than once lol


----------



## xAGx (Mar 12, 2018)

1. Dying Fetus - Destroy the Opposition
2. Trivium - Ascendancy
3. Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power
4. The Black Dahlia Murder - Nocturnal
5. Trivium - The Sin and the Sentence/In Waves/Vengeance Falls/Shogun/Ember to Inferno/Crusade
6. Killswitch Engage - The End of Heartache/As Daylight Dies/Incarnate/Disarm the Dissent/Alive or Just Breathing
7. Lamb of God - As The Palaces Burn/Ashes of the Wake
8. Disturbed - Believe
9. Unearth - The Oncoming Storm
10. The Black Dahlia Murder - Deflorate/Into the Everblack/Ritual/Nightbringers/Abysmal/Unhallowed/Miasma
11. Decapitated - The Negation/Nihility/Organic Hallucinosis


----------



## Carrion Rocket (Mar 26, 2018)

Slipknot: Slipknot
Bad Religion: Suffer
Megadeth: Rust in Peace
Metallica: ...And Justice for All
Pig Destroyer: Terrifyer
Deicide: The Stench of Redemption
Nirvana: Bleach
Godflesh: Selfless
Slayer: Seasons in the Abyss
The Minutemen: Double Nickels on the Dime


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 10, 2018)

sooooo I saved the pictures from the site on my work computer one day but didnt get time to upload them, but found them today so here it is, although it really changes daily.


----------



## justin_time (Apr 10, 2018)

Ordering would be too difficult but in the top tier:

Agalloch - The Mantle
Vehemence - God Was Created
The Red Chord - Fused Together in Revolving Doors
Opeth - Blackwater Park
Tool - Aenima
Death - Symbolic
The Black Dahlia Murder - Unhallowed

Honorable mentions:
Nasum - Helvete
Into the Moat - The Design
Blind Guardian
Iced Earth - Horror Show

and more recently:
Ulcerate - Everything is Fire


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 11, 2018)

*some of my favorites (in no particular order)*
From Mars to Sirius/The Way of All Flesh/Magma- Gojira
Heartwork- Carcass
Sheperd's Dog/Kiss each other clean-Iron and Wine
In the silence- Asgeir
miike snow
Master of Puppets/Ride the Lightning/Justice for All- Metallica
Everything Arch Enemy made before Rise of the Tyrant
Shogun/Ascendancy/Crusade/Silence in the snow/Sin and the sentence- Trivium
Number of the Beast/Powerslave/Piece of Mind- Iron Maiden
Out of the Cellar- Ratt
Heaven and Hell/Mob Rules- Black Sabbath
Blood and Thunder/Crystal mountain/Hunter-Mastodon
Left Hand Path- Entombed 
Ok Computer/Kid A/ The Bends- Radiohead
Stockholm Syndrome/Black Holes- Muse
Cosmogenesis- Gru
Themata/Sound Awake- Karnivool
The Mountain/Affinity- Haken
the Tide, Thief and River's End/Bloom-Caligula's Horse
Stranger Heads Prevail-Thank You Scientist
Hunted- Khemmis
Hyborian- Hyborian
Every album by The Sword
Vol 1.- Dirty Pagans
Outlander by Mammuth
Epitaph- Necrophagist
Welcome to Sky Valley-Kyuss
Red/Green/Yellow/Purple- Baroness
Art of Self Defense/Vermiis Mysteriis/Luminiferous/Snakes for the Divine- High on Fire
Colony/Jester Race/Whoracle/Clayman- In Flames
Memorial/Guidance- Russian Circles

Artist in the ambulance/Alchemy Index (Water and Fire volumes)/Blood and Honey- Thrice
Domination- Morbid Angel
Roots/Chaos AD- Sepultura
pretty much all of Dying Fetus' albums


----------



## JustinRhoads1980 (Apr 16, 2018)

For me this is how the order goes

-The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd

-The Wall - Pink Floyd

-Reign in Blood - Slayer

-Seasons in the Abyss - Slayer

-God Hates Us All - Slayer

-Vulgar Display of Power - Pantera

-Black Metal - Venom

Those are just a few of the albums that I absolutely enjoy


----------



## Glades (Apr 20, 2018)

*Necrophagist - Epitaph*

/thread


----------



## Tech Wrath (May 8, 2018)

Metal
Gojira - From Mars to Sirius
Vektor - Terminal Redux
Gorguts - Obscura
Leviathan - Scar Sighted
Agalloch - The Mantle

Some Hip hop
Outkast - Aquemini
Kendrick Lamar - To Pimp a Butterfly
Nas - Illmatic
Eminem - Marshal Mathers EP
Madvilian - Madvilliany (MF DOOM & Madlib collab)

Classical Pieces (all piano/harpsichord)
Chopin - Ballade no. 1
Brahms - Op. 1 Piano Sonata
Bach - Golberg Variations
Ravel - Miroirs
Scriabin - Op. 28 Fantasie


----------



## Ancestor (May 15, 2018)

Unleashed in the East - Judas Priest
Live after Death - Maiden
Destroyer - Kiss
Now, Diabolical- Satyricon
If You Want Blood - AC/DC
Holy Diver - Dio
Sacred Heart - Dio
Lights Camera Revolution - ST
In the Shadows - Mercyful Fate
Trilogy - Yngwie
Fire and Ice - Yngwie

*I just realized I called that Satyricon album King lol. Oh, well. It is my favorite song off the recording.


----------



## Ancestor (May 15, 2018)

JustinRhoads1980 said:


> For me this is how the order goes
> 
> -The Dark Side of the Moon - Pink Floyd
> 
> ...


Seasons, man. I think it's their best album.


----------



## mcleanab (May 16, 2018)

No particular order:

Rush - HOLD YOUR FIRE, POWER WINDOWS
Fear of God - WITHIN THE VEIL
Ozzy Osbourne - DIARY OF A MADMAN, TRIBUTE
Imogen Heap - SPEAK
Kiss - ALIVE, DESTROYER
Aimee Allen - A LITTLE HAPPINESS
Vai - SEX AND RELIGION
Clint Mansell - THE FOUNTAIN soundtrack
Dana Glover - TESTIMONY
Paco De Lucia, John McLaughlin, Al Demiola - FRIDAY NIGHT IN SAN FRAN

Notable mentions: 

Jane's Addiction - almost all their albums
Living Colour - the first two or three
Peter Gabriel - almost everything
Steve Stevens - MEMORY CRASH
And the most recent Skyharbor singles...


----------



## Gunderslam (May 30, 2018)

Insomnium - Shadows of the Dying Sun
Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side
DevilDriver - Last of Kind Words

the list can go on but these always come to mind first


----------



## ReignIB (May 30, 2018)

Death - Leprosy
Death - Scream Bloody Gore
Slayer - Seasons
Slayer - South
Manowar - Hail to England
Napalm Death - Harmony Corruption
Trollfest - Brumlebassen
Cro-Mags - Age of Quirrel
AC/DC - Flick of the Switch
Viking - Do Or Die
King Diamond - Abigail
Finntroll - Nattfodd
The Meteors - Wrecking Crew
Sodom - Agent Orange
Led Zeppelin - II
Jerry Lee Lewis - Killer Country


----------



## sevenfoxes (Jun 9, 2018)

Snot - Get Some


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

Trying to think of albums where every song is as good as every other song...

Some bands are just really good at balancing out an album, and other bands just have a moment when nothing can stop them.

I think I have to go with:

Guns and Roses - Appetite for Destruction. 

GnR was a great band for one album, and then an okay band for the next three albums, and then...hmm.

Green Day - American Idiot

I think Green Day just hit their stride late with that one. Dookie, for me, is also a great Green Day album, because I can spin that album top to bottom without every reaching for the skip button, but AI tells a coherent story, so I'll give that one the edge.

Buckethead - Cuckoo Clocks of Hell

There are a lot of Buckethead's albums that I can easily sit through the whole thing, but the fact that this one blew me away from start to stop after I thought I already knew what he was all about puts this as my favourite.

Estradasphere - It's Understood

I'm a fan of this band's original lineup. Their debut album was their best one, IMO. Their follow-ups were albums you could pick a couple songs, but this one is just pure genius and purely entertaining through and through.

Death - The Sound of Perseverance

Death had a lot of great albums, and _Symbolic_ is a close second to this one, but any time I've tried to make myself a playlist of my favourite Death songs, I just want to include the entire last album, because I can't pick a moment that isn't 100%.

AC/DC - Back in Black

As much as I really don't listen to AC/DC as much as I used to, there's no weakness to find on that album, no throw-away track, not even a single moment where they aren't 100% AC/DC.

Collective Soul - Collective Soul

Same thing. Just every song is a banger and it's a fairly long album, too.

Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin 

First time I heard this, I honestly couldn't bring myself to turn it off, even though I had stuff I had to do. There's almost no break in the momentum, and then when there is, it's emotive and brilliantly done. Even the bonus tracks are just as good - I'm not sure why they were listed as bonus material.

Symphony X - Paradise Lost

I would have included _V: New Mythology Suite_ if this album didn't exist. Both are just unbelievable listening experiences, one's clearly more prog and the other more modern metal, and that's not to say that Symphony X's other concept albums are not as good, but this one is simply my favourite. It's like Russell Allen really broke out a little bit more into character or something.

Soundgarden - Superunknown

Black Hole Sun was the song that I couldn't not hear everywhere I went the summer this album was out. I think it's a cool-as-hell song and all, but the rest of this album is just crazy-good.

Satriani - Surfing with the Alien

I mean, it's just another album that I can never shut off once it starts.

Dream Theater - Metropolis Pt 2 - Scenes from a Memory

I know some people have a problem with a song or two on this album. For me, the album is damn near perfection. The only thing I don't particularly like is the humping going on in the studio before the keyboard solo in "Home." That moment does take me out of the experience, but I'm including it anyway, because I love DT and I love this album. It does seem like every one of their albums has one thing or another that makes me go "meh," and then the other 96% of the album takes me to the next level of auditory enjoyment. SfaM is more like 99.5% great and 0.5% two people masturbating in a vocal both. 

Led Zeppelin/Metallica/Pink Floyd/Emerson Lake and Palmer/Iron Maiden

All these bands put out albums that just had one excellent song after another, and the way their albums were so coherent... I won't even list them, though, partially because I don't even know how to properly reference Zeppelin's untitled album that everyone seems to think has a title.


----------



## TedintheShed (Jun 30, 2018)

Metallica- Master of Puppets
Tool- Aenima
Led Zeppelin-zoso/IV/untitled
Fear Factory- Obsolete
Pantera- Vulgar Display of Power
AC/DC- Back in Black
Iron Maiden-Peice of Mind or The Number of the Beast (I can never decide)
Queensryche- Operation: Mind Crime
Pink Floyd- The Wall
Megadeth- Peace Sells
Ozzy- Blizzard/Diary (Recorded at same time iirc)
Guns n Roses- Appetite for Destruction
Black Sabbath- Paranoid
Judas Priest- Screaming for Vengence
Van Halen - I

I'm sure I'll remember more later


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 11, 2018)

In no particular order...


Kind Diamond - Abigail - Start to finish masterpiece, such memorable lines and riffs
Pink Floyd, Dark Side of The Moon - It's as good as it's reputation, plus once you've seen an album's music spinning on the ceiling that helps.
Metallica - Metallica - The songs speak for themselves
Guns and Roses - Appetite for Destruction - closest thing to getting b-slapped by a record.
Grateful Dead - AoxomoxoA - Studio album but can almost hear the chemicals dripping in background - great songs once again.
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dreams - nothing Billy Corgan has done before or after has come close to this, soundtrack to first breakup, an emotional journey


----------



## Headache (Jul 13, 2018)

*1. Metal Church - The Dark*
2. Pantera - Vulgar display of power
3. Dio - The last in line
4. Ozzy - Blizzard of Oz
5. Ozzy - Diary of a madman
6. Metallica - Ride the lightning
7. W.A.S.P. - electric circus
8. Judas Priest - Double live 98
9. Metal Church - Metal Church
10 Slayer - Reign in blood/Divine Intervention
11 Candlemass - Ancient Dreams
12 Dio - Holy Diver
13 Black Sabbath - Headless cross
14 Motley Crue - Shout at the devil
15 Ozzy - ultimate sin
16 Sepultura - Roots bloody roots
17 Accept - Balls to the wall
18 Killswitch Engage - end of heartache
19 Helloween - Walls of Jericho
20 Venom - Black Metal/ In league with Satan
21 Metallica - Master of puppets
22 Black Sabbath - sabbath bloody sabbath
23 Twisted Sister - Stay hungry
24 Pantera - Far Beyond Driven
25 Amon Amarth - With Odin on our side


*Honorable mentions:*
Kreator/Sodom/Carcass
Overkill/Exodus/Obituary
Manowar
Slipknot
Mercyful Fate
Iced Earth/ Shadows Fall
Dokken/Ratt
Megadeth
Flotsam and Jetsam
Disciple
Dying Fetus!


----------



## BTrip (Aug 30, 2018)

Not in order

King Diamond - Abigail
Ihsahn - angL
Obscura - Akroasis
Strapping Young Lad - Alien
Destrage - The King is Fat N' Old
Wishbone Ash - Argus
Enslaved - E
Opeth - Ghost Reveries
Red Hot Chili Peppers Blood Sugar Sex Magik
Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs
Into Eternity - Buried In Oblivion
Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I
Nightingale - The Closing Chronicles
BTBAM - Colors
Barren Earth - Curse of the Red River
Persefone - Spiritual Migration
Edge Of Sanity - Crimson 1+2
Mors Principium Est - Dawn of the 5th Era
Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World
Porcupine Tree - Deadwing

I only listed 20 but there's so many it's hard to choose


----------



## Open Lane (Sep 9, 2018)

shawn lane - powers of ten live
Return to forever - the romantic warrior
Ozzy - rr tribute
Judas priest - unleashed in the east
Cacophony - speed metal symphony
Joe stump - speed metal messiah
Dio - last in line
Marty friedman - wall of sound
Pat martino - live at yoshi’s
Allan holdsworth - metal fatigue


----------



## NateFalcon (Sep 9, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Trying to think of albums where every song is as good as every other song...
> 
> Some bands are just really good at balancing out an album, and other bands just have a moment when nothing can stop them.
> 
> ...


Of all the albums Cuckoo clocks of hell is an oddball but killer choice...I love that album along with Bermuda Triangle and Kaliedoscalp


----------



## Bentaycanada (Sep 15, 2018)

To name a few.....

Vision of Disorder - Imprint
Decapitated - Winds of Creation
Metallica - Ride The Lightening
Emperor - In The Nightside Eclipse
Dillinger Escape Plan - Calculating Infinity
Sepultura - Beneath The Remains
Opeth - My Arms Your Hearse
Converge - Petitioning The Empty Sky
Enslaved - Ruun
Darkthrone - A Blaze In The Northern Sky
Cynic - Focus
Mastodon - Crack The Skye

....off the top of my head.


----------



## binz (Sep 16, 2018)

1. TesseracT - Altered State





As much as I love Dan Tomkins, Ashe O'Hara has the voice of an angel. Didn't listen to any other album continuously that much.


2. Tool - 10.000 days




To me the most complete Tool album where even the interludes are amazing. Full body chills everytme it reaches the 'overwehlemed as one would be placed in my position..' part in Rosetta Stoned.


3. The Contortionist - Clairvoyant




First super disappointed because there were basically no heavy parts, then grown to love it in it's entirety. The songwriting is insane, sheer perfection.


4. Periphery Juggernaut Alpha/Omega




I see this as one long-ass album (which it was also originally intended). I love the story (and the fact that its written like that) and the journey it takes the listener on both musically and lyrically.


5. Tigran Hamasyan - Mockroot




Djazz, Djent in Jazz. Weirdest shit you'll ever hear, but it's awesome!


----------



## Evan89 (Sep 17, 2018)

Pat Metheny Group - The Way Up
Dream Theater - Images And Words
Nevermore - This Godless Endeavor
Cynic - Focus/Traced In Air
Death - The Sound Of Perseverance
Savatage - Streets
Bruce Dickinson - The Chemical Wedding
Freak Kitchen - Move
Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run

Just a few off the top of my head.


----------



## ChugThisBoy (Feb 28, 2019)

With no particular order:

1. Periphery - Periphery II
2. Periphery: Alpha & Omega
3. Gojira - Magma
4. Gojira - From Mars To Sirius
5. Trivium - Crusade
6. Trivium - Shogun
7. Devin Townsend - Deconstruction
8. Devin Townsend - Transcendence
9. Devin Townsend - Addicted!
10. Devin Townsend - Casaulties Of Cool
11. Tycho - Epoch
12. Monuments - Gnosis
13. Monuments - The Amanuensis
14. Monuments - Phronesis
15. Lamb Of God - Ashes Of The Wake
17. Lamb Of God - Sturm Und Drang
18. Brad Sucks - I Don't Know What I'm Doing
19. Tesseract - Sonder
20. Tesseract - Polaris
21. Tesseract - Altered State
22. Plini - all of his stuff
23. David Maxim Micic - all Bilo's
24. Destiny Potato - Lun
25. August Burns Red - Constellations
26. Karnivool - Asymmetry
27. Karnivool - Sound Awake
28. Tool - 10,000 Days
29. Tool - Aenima
30. Tool - Lateralus
31. A Perfect Circle - Thirteenth Step
32. A Perfect Circle - Eat The Elephant
33. 36 Crazyfists - A Snow Capped Romance
34. Keith Merrow - All his stuff
35. Parkway Drive - Atlas
36. Parkway Drive - Deep Blue
37. Parkway Drive - Horizons
38. Mastodon - Sultan's Curse
39. Mastodon - Crack The Skye
40. Intervals - The Shape Of Colour

There's plenty more but this is my kinda Top 40


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 4, 2019)

Ok, I'll bite. No specific order other than the top 10. Mine is ALL over the place.

1. Big Wreck - In Loving Memory Of
2. Metallica - Master of Puppets
3. U2 - The Joshua Tree
4. Tool - 10,000 Days
5. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
6. Soundgarden - Superunknown
7. Alice in Chains - Dirt
8. Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral
9. Muse - Absolution
10. BT - This Binary Universe
11. Radiohead - OK Computer
12. Metallica - Metallica
13. Metallica - And Justice For All
14. Metallica - Ride the Lightning
15. Radiohead - The Bends
16. Pink Floyd - Animals
17. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
18. U2 - The Unforgettable Fire
19. U2 - War
20. U2 - October
21. U2 - Achtung Baby
22. The Cars - Heartbeat City
23. Alice in Chains - Jar of Flies
24. Soundgarden - Badmotorfinger
25. Soundgarden - Down on the Upside
26. Tool - Opiate
27. Tool - Undertow
28. Tool - Aenima
29. Tool - Lateralus
30. STP - Core
31. STP - Purple
32. Big Wreck - The Pleasure and The Greed
33. Big Wreck - Albatross
34. Big Wreck - Ghosts
35. Big Wreck - Grace Street
36. Megadeth - Rust In Peace
37. Megadeth - Countdown to Extinction
38. BT - ESCM
39. BT - Movement in Still Life
40. Nine Inch Nails - Pretty Hate Machine
41. Nine Inch Nails - Broken
42. Nine Inch Nails - The Fragile
43. Nine Inch Nails - Hesitation Marks
44. The Prodigy - Fat of the Land
45. The Prodigy - Music for the Jilted Generation
46. The Prodigy - Always Outnumbered But Never Outgunned
47. Muse - Butterflies and Hurricanes
48. Muse - Drones
49. Mastodon - Crack the Skye
50. Mastodon - Emperor of Sand
51. Baroness - Red Album
52. Baroness - Blue Album
53. Baroness - Yellow & Green
54. Baroness - Purple Album
55. The Cure - Disintegration
56. The Cult - Sonic Temple
57. Deftones - Around the Fur
58. Deftones - White Pony
59. Meshuggah - Nothing
60. Meshuggah - Obzen
61. Gojira - From Mars to Sirius
62. Gojira - L'enfant Sauvage
63. Leviathan - Scar Sighted
64. If These Trees Could Talk - The Bones of a Dying World
65. Bossk - Audio Noir
66. Pantera - Cowboys From Hell
67. Pantera - Far Beyond Driven
68. Periphery - PIII
69. Opeth - Ghost Reveries
70. Opeth - Damnation
71. Rush - Power Windows
72. Rush - Hemispheres
73. Rush - 2112
74. Boston - Boston
75. Van Halen - I
76. Van Halen - II
77. Van Halen - Diver Down
78. Van Halen - For Unlawful Carnal Knowledge
79. Ozzy Osborne - No More Tears
80. Ozzy Osborne - Ozzmosis
81. Meshuggah - Chaosphere
82. Meshuggah - Catch 33
83. Meshuggah - Koloss
84. The Smiths - Meat is Murder
85. David Bowie - Heathan
86. Prince - 1999
87. Prince - Purple Rain
88. A Perfect Circle - Mer de Noms
89. The Cult - Love
90. The Cult - Electric
91. Joe Satriani - Surfing With The Alien
92. Joe Satriani - Crystal Planet
93. Joe Satriani - Time Machine
94. Jimi Hendrix - Axis Bold as Love
95. Killing Joke - Killing Joke
96. Killing Joke - Hosannas From the Basement of Hell
97. Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
98. Bioshock - Original Soundtrack
99. The Orb - Orbvs Terrervm
100. The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream


----------



## Thaeon (Mar 4, 2019)

ChugThisBoy said:


> With no particular order:
> 
> 
> 11. Tycho - Epoch
> ...



Shit, I forgot Tycho and Karnivool...


----------



## Tatu Aleksi (Mar 24, 2019)

I'll only post a Top 10, hard enough to do that...

1. Periphery - Juggernaut Alpha/Omega (I'll count that as one album...)
2. Tesseract - Altered State
3. Steven Wilson - The Raven That Refused To Sing
4. Steven Wilson - Hand. Cannot. Erase.
5. Dixie Dregs - Dregs of the Earth
6. David Maxim Micic - Who Bit The Moon
7. Periphery III: Select Difficulty
8. Veil Of Maya - False Idol
9. Tesseract - Polaris
10. Snarky Puppy - We Like It Here

...and now I feel like I've missed some great albums! So some that made close to being in the list: 
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
David Maxim Micic - Ego
Steve Morse Band - The Introduction
Chris Rea - Auberge (one of the best sounding records ever! Not so much my type of music, but so well made that I like it anyway)
Dream Theater - Awake
Also, all Periphery and Tesseract records are great and I listen to those a lot.


----------



## apatheticbassist (Mar 28, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> I wimped out at 40.


Not a bad list.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2019)

Freddie Hubbard - Red Clay
Meshuggah - Contradictions Collapse
Meshuggah - Chaosphere
Allan Holdworth - Road Games
Andy Timmons - Ear X-stacy
Good Mob - Still Standing
Old Dirty Bastard - Return to the 36 Chambers
Raekwon - Only Built for Cuban Links
Tool - 10,000 Days
Nevermore - Godless Endeavor
Circa Survive - Blue Sky Noise


----------



## LuciusBolt (Jun 23, 2019)

No Particular Order, Here is my list  sorry about the length.

Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
Death - Symbolic
Born Of Osiris - Tomorrow We Die Alive 
Born Of Osiris - The Discovery 
Breakdown Of Sanity - Perception
Crystal Lake - Helix
Coldrain - Fateless
Halestorm - Self Titled 
In This Moment - Blood
Crossfaith - Ex Machina
Ignea - Sign Of Faith
Visionatica - Force Of Luna
Oracles - Miserycorde
Crystal Lake - The Sign
Trivium - Ascendancy (probably almost no 1 on my list)
Killswitch Engage - Incarnate 
Light The Torch - Revival
All That Remains - Fall Of Ideals
Whitechapel - Our Endless War
Lacuna Coil - Dark Adrenaline
Nightwish - Dark Passion Play
Chelsea Grin - Ashes To Ashes
Dream Theater - Self Titled (I think)
Any Given Day - Everlasting
Bring Me The Horizon - Suicide Season (before they went pop)
Periphery - Periphery II
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
In Hearts Wake - Ark 
Polaris - The Mortal Coil

I have more but I will stop here


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## dogletnoir (Jun 23, 2019)

i will just list 10 albums that i can always listen to as a type of restorative tonic,
and that have also influenced how i hear and make music:
Kind Of Blue - Miles Davis
A Love Supreme - John Coltrane
Bright Size Life - Pat Metheny
Crosswinds - Billy Cobham
Fourth World Vol. 1: Possible Musics - Jon Hassell / Brian Eno
Step It - Bill Connors
Discipline - King Crimson
The Sixteen Men Of Tain - Allan Holdsworth
We Like It Here - Snarky Puppy
Handmade Cities- Plini


----------



## dogletnoir (Jun 23, 2019)

i will just list 10 albums that i can always listen to as a type of restorative tonic,
and that have also influenced how i hear and make music:
Kind Of Blue - Miles Davis
A Love Supreme - John Coltrane
Bright Size Life - Pat Metheny
Crosswinds - Billy Cobham
Fourth World Vol. 1: Possible Musics - Jon Hassell / Brian Eno
Step It - Bill Connors
Discipline - King Crimson
The Sixteen Men Of Tain - Allan Holdsworth
We Like It Here - Snarky Puppy
Handmade Cities- Plini


----------



## dogletnoir (Jun 23, 2019)

i will just list 10 albums that i can always listen to as a type of restorative tonic,
and that have also influenced how i hear and make music:
Kind Of Blue - Miles Davis
A Love Supreme - John Coltrane
Bright Size Life - Pat Metheny
Crosswinds - Billy Cobham
Fourth World Vol. 1: Possible Musics - Jon Hassell / Brian Eno
Step It - Bill Connors
Discipline - King Crimson
The Sixteen Men Of Tain - Allan Holdsworth
We Like It Here - Snarky Puppy
Handmade Cities- Plini


----------



## Laurenz75 (Jun 25, 2019)

Veleno by FA


----------



## waffles (Jul 6, 2019)

1. Metallica - Master of Puppets
2. Slayer - Reign in Blood
3. Sepultura - Beneath the Remains
4. Morbid Angel - Blessed are the Sick
5. Death - Leprosy

Basically the 5 records that made me want to pickup a guitar. Of course there's many more but I'm not sure how to rank them.


----------



## Merrekof (Jul 12, 2019)

The linear scaffold by Solefald. Hands down my favourite ever


----------



## BenjaminW (Jul 12, 2019)

Moving Pictures - Rush
Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band - The Beatles
Abbey Road - The Beatles
2112 - Rush
Thriller - Michael Jackson
Master of Puppets - Metallica
Metropolis Pt. 2: Scenes from a Memory - Dream Theater
The Number of the Beast - Iron Maiden
Appetite for Destruction - Guns N' Roses
Bad - Michael Jackson


----------



## Descent (Jul 16, 2019)

My top ten in no particular order...

1. Coroner - Mental Vortex
2. Kreator - Extreme Aggression
3. Megadeth - Rust in Peace
4. Slayer - South of Heaven
5. Sepultura - Beneath the Remains
6. Voivod - Dimension Hatross
7. Carcass - Heartwork
8. Venom - Black Metal
9. Celtic Frost - To Mega Therion
10. Bathory - Return of Darkness and Evil


.... ouch apparently 10 is too small...

11. Metallica - Master of Puppets
12. Sodom - Agent Orange
13. Opeth - Blackwater Park
14.Deep Purple - Burn
15. Death - Human
16. Amon Amarth - With Oden on Our Side
17. Arch Enemy - Wages of Sin
18. Exodus - Tempo of the Damned
19. Megadeth - Peace Sells...
20. AC/DC - Back in Black


----------



## Descent (Jul 16, 2019)

waffles said:


> 1. Metallica - Master of Puppets
> 2. Slayer - Reign in Blood
> 3. Sepultura - Beneath the Remains
> 4. Morbid Angel - Blessed are the Sick
> ...


Man, just swap Morbid Angel with Coroner and our lists will match


----------



## chinnybob (Jul 16, 2019)

This looks fun!

From a quick look through my iTunes library here are my top fifteen (trying to keep the number down to force myself to be honest) in no order other than the top two:

1. Hand. Cannot. Erase. - Steven Wilson
2. Scenes From A Memory - Dream Theater
3. As Daylight Dies - Killswitch Engage
4. Pure Heroine - Lorde
5. They Liked You Better When You Were Dead - Fightstar
6. Chuck - Sum 41
7. Futures - Jimmy Eat World
8. The Silicone Veil - Susanne Sundfør
9. Threads - Now, Now
10. Effloresce - Oceansize
11. Start Something - Lostprophets
12. Hours - Funeral For A Friend
13. Hurry Up, We're Dreaming - M83
14. ...And Justice For All - Metallica
15. Team Sleep - Team Sleep

Could easily go on but I want to limit this to the albums that actually mean something to me rather than those I just think are really good (sorry The Blackening, sorry Crack The Skye, sorry The Number Of The Beast).


----------



## Ilia Tilev (Jul 22, 2019)

I can't list 1000 albums so i will pick 10 in no particular order 
1. Oasis - all albums
2. Rainbow - all albums
3. Masahiro Andoh - Andy's
4. Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
5. Aurora - All My Demons Greeting Me As A Friend
6. David Maxim Micic - Bilo 3.0
7. Yuya Komoguchi - Pictures
8. Mondo Grosso - MG4
9. Mitsuro Sutoh - Favor of my friends 1997 and 2003.. (both albums are with the same name)
10. Jacob Colier - In My Room

Bonus - Casiopea - all albums and T-Square - all albums 

There are far too many to list here but that's a start


----------



## Aumann (Aug 29, 2019)

Mine is also pretty diverse i think:

1. Asymmetry - Karnivool (sound awake fans will kill me)

2. Language - The Contortionist

3. Glassjaw - Worship and Tribute

4. Mastodon - Crack the Skye

5. Blue sky noise - Circa Survive

6. Lateralus - Tool

7. Deftones - Koi no Yokan

8. Vola - Applause of a distant crowd

9. Wake - Hail the sun

10. No Place - A lot like birds

Bonus - Gogo Penguin - 2.0

Funnily enough, almost no 7-string bands, even though i moved to pretty much 7-string exclusive.


----------



## binz (Aug 30, 2019)

There's too much overlap with my taste that I have to fill the gaps and check the ones from your list I haven't listened to yet, thanks!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 30, 2019)

Figured it's time to review my list. At this point I can really only say the top 2 are cemented. The rest of the top 10 is fluid.

1) Disillusion - Back to Times of Splendor
2) Dream Theater - Scenes from a Memory
X) Pain of Salvation - The Perfect Element
X) Scar Symmetry - Holographic Universe
X) In Flames - Colony
X) Jakub Zytecki - Wishful Lotus Proof
X) Testament - The Gathering
X) Angra - Temple of Shadows
X) Owane - Dunno
X) Darkane - Layers of Lies


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm going to try to give this a go:

- Fates Warning - Parallels
- Dream Theater - Awake
- John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
- Agent Fresco - Destrier
- Mr. Bungle - Mr. Bungle
- Toxik - Think This
- Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
- Matchbox Twenty - Yourself or Someone Like You
- Megadeth - Peace Sells... But Who's Buying?
- Hurt - Vol. 1
- Death Angel - Time Does Not Heal
- Mahavishnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame
- Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane
- Caligula's Horse - In Contact
- Peter Gabriel - Secret World Live
- Wu-Tang Clan - Enter The Wu-Tang 9 36 Chambers
- Vio-lence - Eternal Nightmare
- Queensryche - Operation: Mindcrime
- Fear Factory - Demanufacture
- Persona 5 OST
- Faith No More - The Real Thing
- Nevermore - The Politics of Ecstacy
- A Perfect Circle - Mer De Noms
- Redemption - Snowfall on Judgement Day
- Type O Negative - Slow, Deep, and Hard

Yeah, I couldn't do a top 10, so I went for 25. Parallels is my favorite, the rest depends on my mood.


----------



## Aumann (Sep 2, 2019)

+1 for Agent Fresco, i was debating putting in my list above.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 2, 2019)

Aumann said:


> +1 for Agent Fresco, i was debating putting in my list above.



Some of the songs on that album give me the feels I never knew possible. I seriously get emotional when I hear "Wait For Me" for personal reasons.


----------



## nightlight (Sep 17, 2019)

I can think of a Top 5, and the order of preference changes based on my mood. 

1) Divine Intervention - Slayer 
2) The Sound of Perseverance - Death 
3) Rust In Peace - Megadeth 
4) And Justice for All - Metallica
5) Train of Thought - Dream Theater


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 18, 2019)

Morphine: _Cure for Pain_ or _Yes_ (my preference changes daily)
VAST: _Visual Audio Sensory Theater_
Sister Machine Gun: _Metropolis_
Nine Inch Nails: _The Fragile_
Sugarman 3 & Co.: _Pure Cane Sugar_
Guns and Roses: _Appetite for Destruction_
Portishead: _Roseland NYC Live_
Simon and Garfunkle: _Greatest Hits_
Led Zeppelin:_ iV_
Tool:_ Aenima_
Tom Waits: _Mule Variations_
Therapy?: _Troublegum_


----------



## pastanator (Sep 18, 2019)

Devin Townsend - Addicted
Waking The Cadaver - Real Life Death
Jig Ai - Katana Orgy
Anal Cunt - Fuckin' A
Tycho - Dive
Polyphia - The Most Hated EP
Slayer - World Painted Blood
After The Burial - Rareform
Nine Pound Hammer - Hayseed Timebomb
Set And Setting - A Vivid Memory
Tenacious D - Tenacious D
The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza - Danza III: A Series Of Unfortunate Events


----------



## nightlight (Sep 18, 2019)

I should have included Pantera's Live 101 Proof live album. That one is pretty kickass.


----------



## OSBRU (Nov 27, 2019)

Hard to rank all these great albums but from 1 to 10:
1.) Slipknot - Iowa
2.) Slipknot - Vol. 3
3.) Killswitch Engage - Killswitch Engage 
4.) Slipknot - All Hope Is Gone
5.) Meshuggah - Obzen 
6.) Dream Theater - As I Am 
7.) Trivium - Silence In The Snow
8.) Deftones - Adrenaline
9.) Slipknot - Slipknot
10.) Megadeth - Rust In Peace


----------



## Reasoning Reflections (Dec 11, 2019)

Not in a particular order but thats my top 10: 

Fellsilent - The Hidden Words

Archspire - Relentless Mutation

Periphery - Hail Stan

Fallujah - How Fleeting How Fragile

Northlane - Node

Veil of Maya - Matriarch

Rivers of Nihil - Where Owls Know my Name

After the burial - Rareform

Opeth - Ghost Reveries

Cynic - Traced in Air


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot 3rd (Dec 11, 2019)

PanterA -Vulgar display of power

This was the first metal album that crushed me from start to finish, every damn song. 

Bands before and after that I was kinda liking 80% of the songs on each album


----------



## Choop (Dec 11, 2019)

Some may be subject to change since I haven't listened to newer releases enough times to drill into my brain (ex: Hail Stan) but for the most part this list is stuff I gravitate toward and give full listens to pretty regularly.

- Rush - 2112
- Cult of Luna - Salvation
- Nirvana - In Utero
- Opeth - Watershed
- Deftones - Saturday Night Wrist
- Senses Fail - Life Is Not a Waiting Room
- Dream Theater - Images and Words
- Devin Townsend - Ocean Machine: Biomech
- Devin Townsend - Terria
- AFI - Sing The Sorrow
- The Used - In Love and Death
- Children of Bodom - Hatebreeder
- Megadeth - Rust in Peace
- Isis - Wavering Radiant
- The Ocean - Precambrian
- Animals as Leaders - Animals as Leaders
- Periphery - Periphery II: This Time It's Personal
- Gorillaz - Plastic Beach
- Daft Punk - Discovery
- Meshuggah - Nothing


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Feb 12, 2020)

Let's give this a try - I'll keep myself to 10 because I want to write a bit about them too.

*Cloudkicker - Beacons*. Weirdly, I don't listen to that much Cloudkicker otherwise, but I really like this album as a whole because of its cohesion and the fact that it really seems to tell a story. I most often listen to this as an entire album from start to finish and I find new things to appreciate every time. Has definitely influenced how I write the most out of any album on this list.
*Devin Townsend - Transcendence*. This was a tricky one - I knew Devy was going to be high up the list, but a lot of my favorite tracks from him span the years and don't really come from a single album. Transcendence for me brings together a lot of the different elements I like about him - the more atmospheric vibes on Stormbending, the heavier elements in Failure or Higher, and the pop sensibilities in Stars and Offer Your Light. Really just summed up everything I loved from the DTP.
*Periphery - Juggernaut*. As a couple other folks have done, I'm considering Alpha/Omega a single album. When this first came out, I shut myself away in a dark room to listen to it front to back, and it's an incredible musical journey. I love music that tells a story, and I love motifs that call back to certain characters and events, and this is chock full of both.
*Intervals - The Shape of Colour*. Aaron Marshall's style has come to be a pretty big influence on the way I write. This is an incredibly dynamic album with a lot of complexity, but not at the cost of musicality, and it has tons of little hooks that get stuck in my head randomly even if I haven't listened to the song in weeks. The drum work (courtesy of Travis Orbin) is killer as well - lots to like here.
*Dream Theater - Black Clouds & Silver Linings*. Again, hard to pick a single album, and this is maybe an unpopular choice, but it has a ton of my absolute favorite moments from DT. Definitely one of their heavier albums, so maybe I'm a little biased by the rhythm guitar work on this album - some of my favorite riffs between A Nightmare to Remember and The Shattered Fortress. The ballad ending of The Count of Tuscany is one of my top musical moments from any song.
*Thomas Bergersen - Sun*. Film scores have been a huge source of inspiration for me, and I first discovered this album when Final Frontier was featured in an Interstellar trailer. Really tasteful writing that covers a lot of emotional ground, from grand and dramatic to soft and intimate.
*Gojira - Magma*. A relatively recent discovery, I got super into this album when it first came out. For me, the perfect combination of harmonically interesting/complex and brutal - plenty of their riffs seem simple at first listen but there's so much to unpack beneath the surface. Huge fan of Joe Duplantier's vocals as well - there's a very musical quality to his harsh vocals that I don't find anywhere else, except with Devin Townsend. This record is just solid all the way through. While they might have better albums, I'm pretty biased towards this as the one I first got into.
*Joe Satriani - Surfing with the Alien*. I started out playing classical guitar, wasn't super into it, but my eyes just about fell out of my head when I heard Satriani for the first time. I'm not sure how I got it (I think my parents bought it on a recommendation?) but it was on a Best of Satch CD that was largely tracks from Surfing, and it completely changed how I thought of guitar. That and Master of Puppets were the reason I bought my first electric, and I have those two records to thank for changing my life.
*Metallica - And Justice for All*. Not much that needs to be said here - IMO their best moments guitar-wise are all over this album. I got into Metallica nearly ten years ago now with the usual suspects (Puppets, Battery, Fade to Black, and so on) but when I dug a little deeper, this album is full of some absolute gems. Now if only there were any bass on it 
*Scorpions - Love at First Sting*. Big nostalgia pick for me, because I grew up with my dad blasting Rock You Like a Hurricane (we've all been there, right?). That opening riff is still the archetypal sound of an electric guitar for me, and I suspect that it played a big part in me picking up the guitar years later.
Honorable mention: *Symphony X - Underworld*.


----------



## efiltsohg (Feb 21, 2020)

Burzum - Filosofem
Burzum - Belus
Swans - Filth
Neurosis - Enemy of the Sun
Old Man Gloom - Christmas
Sumac - The Deal
Earth - Pentastar
Espers - Espers
Magma - Mekanïk Destruktïw Kommandöh (the Theusz Hamtaahk trilogy in general but this is the only good studio recording from it)
Chick Corea - Now He Sings, Now He Sobs
Faust - C'est Com Com Compliqué
Fripp & Eno - Equatorial Stars


----------



## Sammy J (Feb 25, 2020)

Damn, where to start:

Decapitated - Organic Hallucinosis
Tool - Lateralus
Opeth - Still Life
Rivers of Nihil - Monarchy
Nirvana - In Utero
Cattle Decapitation - The Anthropocene Extinction
Spawn of Possession - Noctambulant
Necrophagist - Epitaph
Suffocation - Pierced from Within
Slipknot - Iowa
Cynic - Focus
Behemoth - Demigod
Gorguts - Colored Sands
Carcass - Heartwork
Pantera - Far Beyond Driven
Cryptopsy - None So Vile
Death - Human
Killswitch Engage - Alive or Just Breathing
Fear Factory - Demanufacture
Metallica - And Justise for All
Slayer - Reign in Blood
Nile - Annihilation of the Wicked
Soreption - Monument of the End

really that’s just a taster though. So many amazing albums that this list could change day to day. Well, except Organic Hallucinosis as that’s the GOAT.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 25, 2020)

Too many to list but here are some (in no particular order):
King Diamond - Abigail
Godflesh - Songs of Love & Hate
Apollyon Sun - Sub
Meshuggah - Nothing & Chaosphere
My Ruin - Prayer Under Pressure of Violent Anguish
Roadrunner United Compilation
Extreme - Pornograffitti & Waiting for the Punchline
Dokken - Tooth & Nail
Lynch Mob - Wicked Sensation
Korn - Debut & Untouchables
Guns n Roses - AfD
Whitesnake - 1987
Pantera - Vulgar Display of Power
Machine Head - Burn My Eyes
Judas Priest - Painkiller
Kreator - Pleasure to Kill
Slayer - Reign in Blood
White Zombie - Astrocreep.....
Ozzy - Tribute & Diary or a Madman & Blizzard of Ozz
Van Halen - Debut/II/Women/Fair Warning
Poison - Open Up and Say Ahh...
Skid Row - Slave to the Grind
Dweezil Zappa - Confessions
Hendrix - Axis Bold as Love
Rob Zombie - Hellbilly Deluxe
Shotgun Messiah - Violent New Breed
The Scream - Let it Scream
Fight - War of Words
NIN - Downward Spiral 
RHCP - One Hot Minute
WWIII - WWII
Alice in Chains - Dirt
Led Zepplin - IV

Too many more tbh.....


----------



## DECADENCE (Apr 2, 2020)

In no particular order:

Humanity’s Last Breath - Abyssal
Vildhjarta - Thousands of Evils
Northlane - Alien
Deftones- Koi No Yokan 
Meshuggah - Catch Thirty Three
The Daysleepers - Creation
The Radio Dept. - Pet Grief
The Sight Below - It All Falls Apart
Silk Demon - The Embrace Between the Circus and the Sky


----------



## nightlight (Apr 11, 2020)

I think this is an overlooked album that everybody needs to listen to. 

Overkill's W.F.O. It's fucking kickass, do not miss out on this.


----------



## Prince Acheampong (Apr 22, 2020)

Everybody geh favorite..#check my list
1. Post Malone - beerbong & Bentley
2. Juice WRLD - death race for love
3. YBN cordae - Lost boy
4. PnB Rock - Trapstar stunt rockstar
5. Nasty c - strings and blings
6. Tank - Savage
7. Post Malone - Hollywood bleeding
8. 6lack - east Atlanta love letter
9. Asa - soul 
10. J.cole - 4 your eyes only
+ More...etc


----------



## Daemoniac (May 17, 2020)

Funnily enough I did this the other day.

I made sure I only picked one album per artist, but there are a _lot_ of artists who deserve to have three or four albums in here. Still. I'll upload the genre specifics later.

This is a limited top 100. One album per artist only, tried to leave space for every artist I love in there.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 17, 2020)

Top 81 Industrial/Noise


----------



## Daemoniac (May 17, 2020)

Top 100 Metal.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 17, 2020)

Top 50 Rap.


----------



## nistley (Jul 12, 2020)

These a hard but fun! I often think about what my top 3 is, and I always forget some great record that I'd put right up there, but ... 

1. Pink Floyd - Dark Side of The Moon
2. Metallica - Master of Puppets
3. The Mars Volta - De loused in the Comatorium
4. Wide Eyes - The Terraforming
5. Opeth - Still Life
6. Obscura - Omnivium
7. Yoko Kanno - Stand Alone Complex OST
8. Intervals - A Voice Within
9. Scale the Summit - The Migration
10. Demon Burger - Enthrone in Darkness


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2020)

Daemoniac said:


> Top 50 Rap.
> View attachment 80756


How do you do those?


----------



## Daemoniac (Aug 1, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> How do you do those?



https://www.neverendingchartrendering.org/

You can do a preset "top" amount, or just make your own with adjustable rows and columns. I like to do one every few years to see how things change.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 1, 2020)

Daemoniac said:


> https://www.neverendingchartrendering.org/
> 
> You can do a preset "top" amount, or just make your own with adjustable rows and columns. I like to do one every few years to see how things change.


Awesome. I'll possibly do one this weekend if I have time.


----------

